# Adult furs? 21+



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 6, 2017)

So, I saw a thread for younger furs, but none for older furs. I know there has to be more furs out there that are in their 20's, 30's and above. Speak out


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

I thought this was a bar dissapointed.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 6, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I thought this was a bar dissapointed.




Bar invite?


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm not comfortable with 24 being considered "older". What devilry is this?  lol


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I'm not comfortable with 24 being considered "older". What devilry is this?  lol


exactly, I would consider 55 to 60 "old"


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 6, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I'm not comfortable with 24 being considered "older". What devilry is this?  lol


If 24 is older, than 28 is... 


oh no.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 6, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I'm not comfortable with 24 being considered "older". What devilry is this?  lol




Lol ok how about Adult Furs?


----------



## Rya-kun (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm 25, and I definitely feel on the "older" side. Specially when it comes to learning art as well.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 6, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol ok how about Adult Furs?


I'll take it 

...wait, what are you selling again?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 6, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I'll take it
> 
> ...wait, what are you selling again?


 
Lol furry life insurance.. called Furaarp


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 6, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol furry life insurance.. called Furaarp


I feel like that might be a reference someone over 30 would get 

No, but seriously, is that a reference to something? 'cause I don't get it XD


----------



## Alstren (Jun 6, 2017)

25 turning 26 later this month. And yuuuuuup the quarter life crisis has begun.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 6, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I feel like that might be a reference someone over 30 would get
> 
> No, but seriously, is that a reference to something? 'cause I don't get it XD



Lol AARP is like some old people life insurance thing


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

I suppose this would include me. . .though I refuse to be "old". Just "experienced".


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 6, 2017)

See...you guys I can relate to..


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

I need some classics in this thread


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Classics . . .. . . cool . . .


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 7, 2017)

Wait, so is this old people music now?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Classics . . .. . . cool . . .


Sigh... look I don't know what to tell you.




is this better?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Never dug the who..


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Sigh... look I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> is this better?



*Thumbs up* Works for me.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Never dug the who..



    Blasphemy!

That's OK. I like Men without Hats and Duran Duran as well. I have eclectic taste in music.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

First concert when I was 16 Bob Dylan. But yea I like a bit of everything


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

My first concert was in 1978. Boston.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

They rocked. So how did you guys get into the fandom? For me it was furry comics, old Disney, and cats (the play)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2017)

*points at grey hairs*


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Movies (old Disney's and such) started me down that path long ago, what really got me into the fandom in a bigger way was when a life-altering event made me reorganize my priorities. I decided to stop playing the money game and just do whatever I enjoyed that made me happy. I've done LARP and other costuming (gateway costuming) and been to other fan con's where I met some furries, and . . .well . . .here I am.


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 7, 2017)

Aw, yes! The music! THE MUSIC!!! KEEP POSTING THE MUSIC!!!!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *points at grey hairs*



"You talking to me?!"   I resemble that remark.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So how did you guys get into the fandom?


I think I always been some what interested in the fandom but looking through a wooden fence see what it is for many many years
but it was recently I came across a picture from the artist pollo-chan that made jump the fence.
The comic twokinds pushed me even further.

also


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I think I always been some what interested in the fandom but looking through a wooden fence see what it is for many many years but it was recently I came across a picture from the artist pollo-chan that made jump the fence.



Ok. so that begs the question: what art? What fence?

Also: nice music choice.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> They rocked. So how did you guys get into the fandom? For me it was furry comics, old Disney, and cats (the play)


I blame ThunderCats, Disney, Sonic the Hedgehog and my friend who's also a furry. Damn him and his bad influence.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I blame ThunderCats, Disney, Sonic the Hedgehog and my friend who's also a furry. Damn him and his bad influence.


Disney does not help with this issue, I believe it is very true when poeple say Zootopia sparked a new generation of furries.


Spoiler











who did this why are the tigers sexier than everyone else!?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

For me it was tail spin... Rebecca was a hotty lol


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 7, 2017)

Old they said? Classics they said? Safety Dance they said?  ( :V By 21 you mean 1921, right?






Or do you mean 1821?





 :V )


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> [/SPOILER]
> who did this why are the tigers sexier than everyone else!?



Obviously a furry or a closet one, anyway. I thought there were quite a few sexy beasts in that one. Besides, one of the main characters is my kin.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Disney does not help with this issue, I believe it is very true when poeple say Zootopia sparked a new generation of furries.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lmao, yeah, Zootopia was the straw that broke the camel's back as far as me accepting my furry-ness goes XD



Liam The Red said:


> Obviously a furry or a closet one, anyway. I thought there were quite a few sexy beasts in that one. Besides, one of the main characters is my kin.



'dat fox though...


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks, guys. Now I'm going through all the old music I liked now... :C


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Yea zootopia is definitely one of my favs too


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> 'dat fox though...



Admit it . . . you have a thing for foxes . . .it's ok . . .we're used to it.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm 32, d-does that make me a gray muzzle by forums standards ? xD *shudders in fear*


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Admit it . . . you have a thing for foxes . . .it's ok . . .we're used to it.


You'll find no denial here


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I'm 32, d-does that make me a gray muzzle by forums standards ? xD *shudders in fear*



I don't think there's any _official_ guideline. Depends on how you act. Do you find yourself getting protective of the younger ones? giving advice?


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Admit it . . . you have a thing for foxes . . .it's ok . . .we're used to it.


That's not fair. I mean, come on, who doesn't?!


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 7, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> I still feel like I need an adult every time I leave the house. Can I be disqualified?


I'm assuming we're basing this on physical age, not mental. Otherwise I doubt anyone would be posting


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> I still feel like I need an adult every time I leave the house. Can I be disqualified?



There are days when I simply don't want to "adult" too. I'm still a grey muzzle.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I'm 32, d-does that make me a gray muzzle by forums standards ? xD *shudders in fear*


 Lol I was wondering when you were going to show up


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 7, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I'm assuming we're basing this on physical age, not mental. Otherwise I doubt anyone would be posting


I know I wouldn't. xD

Oh, to add to the music collection, and granted it's not that old, but I love the song so much and you guys led me back to it. <3


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> There are days when I simply don't want to "adult" too. I'm still a grey muzzle.


Wait... is "grey muzzle" an actual term people use?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> I'm assuming we're basing this on physical age, not mental.



Let's not go there. I don't know how old everyone is, but I'll guess I'm one of , if not THE 'Oldest' furry around here.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Wait... is "grey muzzle" an actual term people use?



Some, Yes. Sometimes it's even respectful.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Some, Yes. Sometimes it's even respectful.



Like Yoda with a tail?  Furry you are...mmmm


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Like Yoda with a tail?  Furry you are...mmmm


Oh My God!! I saw that in my head! Hilarious!


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


Oh, boy. What a wonderful song! I haven't heard most of these in ages!

Also, what a beautiful man. *swoons*


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

oh yea who laughed when* they saw this in Guardians of the galaxy 2

movie spoiler!


Spoiler


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

I think I have one of those hanging around still.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

speaking of movies I been remembering the naked gun series the last few days ahh good times


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

You know, it never ceases to amaze me; the obscure things you pull out of your . . .head. 

Amusing.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You know, it never ceases to amaze me;


Here then, this is space oddity but it's sung by a astronaut.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> "You talking to me?!"   I resemble that remark.


Excuse me young man, but... get off my lawn! >:C


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Here then, this is space oddity but it's sung by a astronaut.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2017)

Adult furs? Shit. I'm 28 and even I don't even know how to adult most of the time!


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 7, 2017)

29 and soon to be 30. Had to adult a lot in my time due to that asshat called 'life' so I feel a lot older than I am, haha.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Lol yeah ...life can be a real douche nozzle


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> 29 and soon to be 30. Had to adult a lot in my time due to that asshat called 'life' so I feel a lot older than I am, haha.



It's not the years, it's the mileage  that gets you.


----------



## Clary (Jun 7, 2017)

30 here, but only on the paper. My health feels like I was 60 and my mind sometimes feels like I was 16 



Rya-kun said:


> I'm 25, and I definitely feel on the "older" side. Specially when it comes to learning art as well.



Yes, its the same for me. It was no big deal for me to join the fandom with 30, but to know, that I perhaps will be 40 until I can draw as good as others, who started as teenager, actually is a problem for me.


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Here then, this is space oddity but it's sung by a astronaut.


36,000,000 views and somehow I've never seen this video...


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> It's not the years, it's the mileage  that gets you.


Amen to that! Then comes the mindset to decide whether you hit that walker 'early' or not.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol yeah ...life can be a real douche nozzle


I'm pretty sure that's one of lifes favorite hobbies xD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

So...for all of you adult furs.. Facebook?


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So...for all of you adult furs.. Facebook?


Edit: I'm just going to remove this Facebook link, y'know, just in case. >.>


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

25 here!! i am an adult, putting my time in for the man and having my paycheck disappear into thin air


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So...for all of you adult furs.. Facebook?


Nope. Deleted my account because Facebook is turning into censorship heaven.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 7, 2017)

I fit in this category!


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 7, 2017)

Might as well throw my lot in with the "older" ones around here as a 27 year old.
listen to us, next thing we're talking about hip replacements


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So...for all of you adult furs.. Facebook?


I would, but I can barely bring myself to do much with it. Along with what Yakamaru said about censorship. Mostly just use it to look at others' FB posts when they prod me to. Else I'd delete it.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 7, 2017)

I use Google + from time to time, You can find me as TheChipfoxes Den over there I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2017)

Now that I've outed myself as being over 21, I'm deciding whether or not I should share my actual age. During my years in the fandom I've noticed some do have a tendency to be a bit discriminatory towards specific age groups, and I'd rather not hamper interaction with others over something as silly as age; plus it's not like the fandom is an age exclusive thing anyway.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

No I don't use Facebook, poeple do a lot of weird stuff and I felt like I was just part of someone collections of buddies on their list and I would just feel uncomfortable. and poeple didn't seem to want to talk to me.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Well mine is facebook.com/species.notknown if you're unable to friend me, just let me know. And while granted in a fandom like this, age is irrelevant, it's hard to relate to 15 year old furs sometimes lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Maybe we should get someone to design a furry Facebook? I think that would be rad.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Now Im curious to visit the teens thread to see if I really AM that old, ahmagosh.

22 here, but Im still pretty young and agile, barely an adult and I want to keep the beauty and energetic spark of my youth for quite awhile


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

^ Shhhh, it's going to be okay, now you can hang with us at the bar for, uhhh rest of your life span.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Now Im curious to visit the teens thread to see if I really AM that old, ahmagosh.
> 
> 22 here, but Im still pretty young and agile, barely an adult and I want to keep the beauty and energetic spark of my youth for quite awhile


HAHAHA i still feel youthful and energetic!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2017)

I turn 21 in 2 weeks... Does that count?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I turn 21 in 2 weeks... Does that count?


Yes


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Yes


how do you put these creative gifs on here?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> how do you put these creative gifs on here?


They work as a normal picture





  but i'm also using knowyourmeme which is pretty easy to share without problems.

I just right click the image and copy image address then click the Image icon by the smiley on the editing post page and put it in there


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

DID I DO IT???


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

YES


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

Im so sorry everyone but i only want to communicate this way from now on


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

^ Unfortunately this isn't like the world of tanks forums, where memes and reaction images are valued.
so GIF responsibly* :3




gonna play this music dem kids play these days maybe I will be hip to0?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> ^ Unfortunately this isn't like the world of tanks forums, where memes and reaction images are valued.
> so GIF responsibly* :3


I will.But nowthat i know how to use it im excited!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I will.But nowthat i know how to use it im excited!!



I'm excited for you too


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I will.But nowthat i know how to use it im excited!!


Reactions images and GIFS are powerful you must add them at the correct moment without poeple feeling like the original thread is being derailed.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I'm excited for you too


its...so much power...so many responsibilities....is this....is this what being an adult really feels like?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

yes! :3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> its...so much power...so many responsibilities....is this....is this what being an adult really feels like?


So many dirty responses running through my mind...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So many dirty responses running through my mind...


Sigh... Fuzzy you ever thought you might be the dirty one?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Sigh... Fuzzy you ever thought you might be the dirty one?



Lol no...never crossed my mind


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

GET YOUR HEAD OUTTA THE GUTTER


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

remeber this song?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

Damn, just shy of the age restriction for this thread. Guess I'll go back to the kiddy table


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Damn, just shy of the age restriction for this thread. Guess I'll go back to the kiddy table


Here....got you a happy meal, and this nonalcoholic fruit smoothie :V
please play nice with the others.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 7, 2017)

Ye we exist


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Here....got you a happy meal, and this nonalcoholic fruit smoothie :V
> please play nice with the others.


Thanks mate! I love smoothies and happy meals . I hope it comes with a red power ranger toy .


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Thanks mate! I love smoothies and happy meals . I hope it comes with a red power ranger toy .


Don't tell anyone but if you ask nicely to the lady behind the counter you could trade it for the red one.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Thanks mate! I love smoothies and happy meals . I hope it comes with a red power ranger toy .



Wanna jump in the ball pit?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Wanna jump in the ball pit?


I don't think anyone has those anymore, because of that snake incident and the diseases.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I don't think anyone has those anymore, because of that snake incident and the diseases.



McDonald's doesn't but most other play places do


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Don't tell anyone but if you ask nicely to the lady behind the counter you could trade it for the red one.


Yay! The red one is my favorite! I'll be super nice to the lady, promise . What a cool secret!




Fuzzylumkin said:


> Wanna jump in the ball pit?


I need an adult , that winky face is disturbing me.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Yay! The red one is my favorite! I'll be super nice to the lady, promise . What a cool secret!
> 
> 
> 
> I need an adult , that winky face is disturbing me.




Oh don't be so....trashy...lol


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Oh don't be so....trashy...lol


Sorry, couldn't resist !


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist !



It's ok, I like it.. reminds me of Oscar the grouch


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


You have inspired this humble trash can


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Why IS your fursona a trash can?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Sigh... fuzzy... thats rude, like why did you choose to be a 
Panda?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Sigh... fuzzy... thats rude, like why did you choose to be a
> Panda?



Lol not trying to be rude..just curious. My panda is because it was my wow character.. plus pandas are big which fits me, but I'm working on a gothy lion fursona that is more me


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Why IS your fursona a trash can?


Why is yours a pandaren when Worgen are clearly superior? 

It's a trash can because I don't actually have a fursona. I didn't want to not have an avi pic along with a generic name and I thought the name Trashsona was funny along with the basic clip art pic!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

A trash can is cool because he can throw everyone a away!?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Why is yours a pandaren when Worgen are clearly superior?
> 
> It's a trash can because I don't actually have a fursona. I didn't want to not have an avi pic along with a generic name and I thought the name Trashsona was funny along with the basic clip art pic!




Lol worgens would be superior is they didn't side with the asshat alliance


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol worgens would be superior is they didn't side with the asshat alliance


Oh yeah, because the Banshee queen who wants to kill everyone and then rise them as her minions is so much better. I hope you like the smell of rotting flesh because that's not going away anytime soon!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Oh yeah, because the Banshee queen who wants to kill everyone and then rise them as her minions is so much better. I hope you like the smell of rotting flesh because that's not going away anytime soon!



Especially now that she runs the horde too... But I'm a die hard hordie


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm guessing we've moved away from the "adult" theme now?

*sigh* apparently I'm late to the party again.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol not trying to be rude..just curious. My panda is because it was my wow character.. plus pandas are big which fits me, but I'm working on a gothy lion fursona that is more me




You're a PANDA??!!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Especially now that she runs the horde too... But I'm a die hard hordie


The Alliance guys can also stand up straight ! You hordies could use a chiropractor.



Liam The Red said:


> I'm guessing we've moved away from the "adult" theme now?
> 
> *sigh* apparently I'm late to the party again.


My bad, this kid here is to blame here for derailing the adult thread. I'm a mischevious trouble maker .


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You're a PANDA??!!



Lol yeah, I'm a panda


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

whoa...im just going to say i don't care how old i am...if im at a party and there is a bounce house I AM JUMPING.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> whoa...im just going to say i don't care how old i am...if im at a party and there is a bounce house I AM JUMPING.



YAY!! Bouncy Castles!! YAY!!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> whoa...im just going to say i don't care how old i am...if im at a party and there is a bounce house I AM JUMPING.


That or a big ole trampoline. Love trying to do flips and almost breaking my neck!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

They say you are only as old as you feel. . .


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> whoa...im just going to say i don't care how old i am...if im at a party and there is a bounce house I AM JUMPING.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

I feel great! depressed periodically, lost too, and sometimes i wallow in self pity...but i feel great! AND, i know i look "young" too because one day some girl had intense road rage and yelled at me asking if i just got my license and that im an idiot child...she may have tried to insult me...but i felt like it was a compliment


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Last year, my best friend rented a bouncy castle for his birthday party. Imagine a bunch of drunk "older" people playing around with that.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> They say you are only as old as you feel. . .


Well, I'm eating junkfood while talking to animal people. I'm feeling pretty young right now!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 7, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Well, I'm eating junkfood while talking to animal people. I'm feeling pretty young right now!



That's because we're awesome


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Last year, my best friend rented a bouncy castle for his birthday party. Imagine a bunch of drunk "older" people playing around with that.


Jumping and old don't go together, good chance from some good sprained ankles Xd


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Lol at all you kids, talking about how "old" you are!



You got me beat, Grandpa! Need help with your wheelchair?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Lol at all you kids, talking about how "old" you are!
> 
> View attachment 19355


What was it like living in a time where everything was Black and White without sound?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Jumping and old don't go together, good chance from some good sprained ankles Xd



Actually, it was one of the ones with a slide and we tossed a garden hose onto it. Splashy slide fun!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Lol at all you kids, talking about how "old" you are!
> 
> View attachment 19355


OH GOD...you're so.....OLD


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 7, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Lol at all you kids, talking about how "old" you are!


Wow, 1910 I'm jealous what was your first car? A Kissel Kar?

Edit: Apostrophe we need to talk.  ^Good, and don't come back!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> What was it like living in a time where everything was Black and White without sound?






man those old times sure look fun!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> man those old times sure look fun!


Good to know that New York City Traffic hasn't changed much in the last 100 years.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

He musta been doing at least 30! crazy nut!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

yuck traffic...i have to plan ahead 1 hour for anything because traffic out here is so disgusting


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

^ that sounds awful.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Just one reason I like living out here where I am now. Little to no traffic.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Dat 1920s swing music hmm <3


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 8, 2017)

How are you guys doing today?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

Mumph . . .I don't suggest staying up all night playing cards and drinking whiskey with a Sergal. It's bad for your health, gets you talked about, and can be habit forming.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm actually back in a good mood today, feeling almost as young as 21 again (still old for us )
Work was kinda slow today, so I managed to type out another page of the story i'm working on.


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 8, 2017)

Feelin alright today. Excited cuz we finally got our cheap inflatable jacuzzi working again, so I bought some fireball and am gonna have a little fun with a friend ; ) I'm just bored till then


----------



## Alstren (Jun 8, 2017)

Was gonna be productive today, now that the week of non stop rain is over. But now its murderously hot outside so just... *frustration noises*


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 8, 2017)

Well I discovered how cheap laminating machines and laminate pouches are. Ended up costing me half of what I figured. So I'm doing pretty good!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 8, 2017)

SinFrame said:


> Feelin alright today. Excited cuz we finally got our cheap inflatable jacuzzi working again,


I been wanting to get one of those one day are they worth it?


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 8, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I been wanting to get one of those one day are they worth it?



Yeah, ours isn't very big, only for like two, three people. It did break but we literally fixed it with $5 and a trip to Home Depot. It's super bubbly and gets up to 105°f


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm on the road to Portland today. Stuffed a chrysler 300m with 3 cats, 3 people, a fursuit and everything we own.


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I'm on the road to Portland today. Stuffed a chrysler 300m with 3 cats, 3 people, a fursuit and everything we own.



Sounds like one hell of a party in there


----------



## Simo (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, here I am in the old furs home!

Is it kinda like the old Superheros home?

*Gilles Barbier*, Large Instillation Piece, NY Museum of Modern Art, @ 2011








Well, we're not this bad........yet! 

Maybe they will have furry old folks home, one day.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 8, 2017)

Its just full of shed grey fur everywhere.


----------



## Simo (Jun 8, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Its just full of shed grey fur everywhere.



And old feathers. Do feathers turn grey?

And what about beaks? Is there a kind of 'dentures', for old birds? Or do they just make new ridges, on the beak, or sharpen it?

So much to consider, here.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 8, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Its just full of shed grey fur everywhere.


Well, it's not my turn to clean* the fur this time, dam!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

@Simo, you're thinking too hard again. I can see the smoke coming out of  your ears.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> And old feathers. Do feathers turn grey?
> 
> And what about beaks? Is there a kind of 'dentures', for old birds? Or do they just make new ridges, on the beak, or sharpen it?
> 
> So much to consider, here.



Omg the mental image of that is horrifying. *Grey old man Alstren just removes his beak with a popping noise and puts it in a glass of water, and goes to bed with a giant gaping hole in his face.*


----------



## Simo (Jun 8, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> @Simo, you're thinking too hard again. I can see the smoke coming out of  your ears.



I know, right? Well, my spray levels are still normal, though.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> I know, right? Well, my spray levels are still normal, though.



You say that like it's a GOOD thing.


----------



## Simo (Jun 8, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Omg the mental image of that is horrifying. *Grey old man Alstren just removes his beak with a popping noise and puts it in a glass of water, and goes to bed with a giant gaping hole in his face.*



But just think, you could try new beaks, this way, Like Toucan, for festive occasions, and what not! Or even Flamingo.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> But just think, you could try new beaks, this way, Like Toucan, for festive occasions, and what not! Or even Flamingo.


Eh already got washable paint for when I'am feeling flamboyant.


Without the need to look like an ash vampire from Morrowind.


----------



## Simo (Jun 8, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Eh already got washable paint for when I'am feeling flamboyant.
> 
> 
> Without the needing to look like an ash vampire from Morrowind.




Well, at least this will frighten any pesky small children away! Among others :V


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 8, 2017)

The urge to randomly stick things in the vacant space is strong. Bets on if you can land a paper airplane in it before your head ends up torn off?


----------



## Alstren (Jun 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> Well, at least this will frighten any pesky small children away! Among others :V



"Okay kids lets go visit grand uncle Alstren!" "YAAAAAAY!" *opens door to see a gaping lovecraftian orifice from which only nightmares of the darkest reaches of an unquiet mind may return.*


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> The urge to randomly stick things in the vacant space is strong.  .  .



LoEM, you have strange hobbies . . .



Alstren said:


> "Okay kids lets go visit grand uncle Alstren!" "YAAAAAAY!" *opens door to see a gaping lovecraftian orifice from which only nightmares of the darkest reaches of an unquiet mind may return.*



Nice phrasing . . .horrific, but nice . . .


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 8, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> LoEM, you have strange hobbies . . .


What can I say? I get bored. Better than whining that I'm bored.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes... thank you for sharing that image.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 8, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Yes... thank you for sharing that image.



Your welcome!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Eh already got washable paint for when I'am feeling flamboyant.
> 
> 
> Without the need to look like an ash vampire from Morrowind.


If I yelled in that pale guy's giant gaping hole of despair will it create an echo?


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 8, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> If I yelled in that pale guy's giant gaping hole of despair will it create an echo?



Perhaps but you'd have to be in a quiet room alone with him


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 8, 2017)

SinFrame said:


> Perhaps but you'd have to be in a quiet room alone with him


no no no no don't do that


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> no no no no don't do that


I can't stop laughing at that face XD. He looks like he walked in on his grandparents making love.


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 8, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> no no no no don't do that



Not to mention that you'd have to be staring directly into it


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

You go right ahead. . .we'll wait right here. *gives @Trashsona a shove*


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You go right ahead. . .we'll wait right here. *gives @Trashsona a shove*


You're like 6 inches tall, you couldn't shove a paper bag.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 8, 2017)

Holy shit we made it. *Dies*


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> You're like 6 inches tall, you couldn't shove a paper bag.


You're round and have no arms. Like you could stop me if I knocked you over and rolled you.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Holy shit we made it. *Dies*



To Portland?! Glad you made it ok.


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 8, 2017)

@Trashsona  what would you yell into that fine gentleman's gaping chasm btw?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You're round and have no arms. Like you could stop me if I knocked you over and rolled you.


I'll roll over you and turn ya into a carpet. Actually given your size it would be more of a small hand towel, for ants.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Holy shit we made it. *Dies*


Sounds like you at the first boss pull !


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

SinFrame said:


> @Trashsona  what would you yell into that fine gentleman's gaping chasm btw?


Something edgy to match the atmosphere. I was thinking I would sing the edgiest song ever, Crawl by Linkin Park. The echo would be great!

I just realized I could've condensed all three of these posts into one, whoopise


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

It's all about perspective, @Trashsona .


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> View attachment 19364 It's all about perspective, @Trashsona .


You get one super mario mushroom and now you act like a big shot huh? I will goomba stomp you and roll my way to victory. The trash cans will rise!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey, when you're little and cute and taste good with ketchup you have to use what you can get.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hey, when you're little and cute and taste good with ketchup you have to use what you can get.


Taste good with ketchup huh? Maybe I'll have a nice fox snack.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

See! Now THAT is what I think of when I see you around. Much more personality to it, don't you think? You can almost _smell the . . .trashcan . . .iness(?) of it.



Trashsona said:



			Taste good with ketchup huh? Maybe I'll have a nice fox snack.
		
Click to expand...


Betcha can't eat just one.

('cause there's gotta be about a million of us.)_


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 8, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Taste good with ketchup huh? Maybe I'll have a nice fox snack.


Mimic-sona? Nice.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Sounds like you at the first boss pull !




Lol usually..yea..fuzzy is a hunter


----------



## LuxerHusku (Jun 9, 2017)

...So 18-20 isn't considered as an adult age?

I'm pretty much at the bottom of the barrel here. Haha. I won't be 21 until Christmas this year so...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

21 = means super legit real adults, that can hang out at the bar and listen to 70s, 80s and 90s hit music for hours on end.

I can offer you this non alcoholic fruit smoothie with the bendi straw though. :V


----------



## LuxerHusku (Jun 9, 2017)

Guess I'll take a hike then. I'll probably come back on Christmas. Haha.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> 21 = means super legit real adults, that can hang out at the bar and listen to 70s, 80s and 90s hit music for hours on end.
> 
> I can offer you this non alcoholic fruit smoothie with the bendi straw. :V



Lol or you can go play in the ball pit with Trashsona


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

We tend to throw the ball pit balls into the talking trash can and make bets to see how many we can get in him.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> We tend to throw the ball pit balls into the talking trash can and make bets to see how many we can get in him.



Lol beer pong but with Trash cans


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuzzy! I found a real video of @Trashsona at his work This is him my sources are never wrong :V


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 9, 2017)

Lol he's moon lighting


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

I heard his job got replaced by a weird robot.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I heard his job got replaced by a weird robot.



Lol poor poor trashy...


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol beer pong but with Trash cans


Reminded me of this


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Reminded me of this


 Aww, your just the cutest little fox aren't you :3


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

HEY!! Stop that! _I"m _ the cutest little fox! I am, I am.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> HEY!! Stop that! _I"m _ the cutest little fox! I am, I am.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> HEY!! Stop that! _I"m _ the cutest little fox! I am, I am.


It's true ^^ Liams the resident cutest little fox.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> It's true ^^ Liams the resident cutest little fox.


I suppose we could share . . .you know . . .double team them with cuteness . . .


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

I sent this pic to Trashy once, to make him jealous! This use to be right here, in Baltimore:

(A REAL, grown up trash can, not some kiddie-can)


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 9, 2017)

Even a trash can, can ........be more......in B-more ^^


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Even a trash can, can ........be more......in B-more ^^



Yep! Sadly, it got all rusty, and they took it down. Maybe was a sorta bad image, 'Baltimore...world's largest trash can' 

But trashy is more like this one:


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I heard his job got replaced by a weird robot.





ACaracalFromWork said:


> Fuzzy! I found a real video of @Trashsona at his work This is him my sources are never wrong :V


Oh no, my shameful past is being revealed . I was once a proud and hardworking trash can that took that job to support my humble plans for world domination, but then I was replaced by that damn robot. I was humilated for being so easily replaced by automation and now I hunt down every robot as my ultimate vengence Samurai Jack style.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep! Sadly, it got all rusty, and they took it down. Maybe was a sorta bad image, 'Baltimore...world's largest trash can'
> 
> But trashy is more like this one:


I can neither confirm nor deny the accuracy of this statement and photo. (You little monster, you were supposed to keep this information secret, you're on the vengance list after the robots have been dealt with)


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Oh no, my shameful past is being revealed . I was once a proud and hardworking trash can that took that job to support my humble plans for world domination, but then I was replaced by that damn robot. I was humilated for being so easily replaced by automation and now I hunt down every robot as my ultimate vengence Samurai Jack style.



Aw, you'll always be my favorite trash can! By the way, do you have a favorite trash bag? 

Hefty, Glad?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, you'll always be my favorite trash can! By the way, do you have a favorite trash bag?
> 
> Hefty, Glad?


Definitely Hefty,I only accept the strongest of bags.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Definitely Hefty,I only accept the strongest of bags.



Check out these designer bags!

Very artsy.


ooops, forgot image!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Check out these designer bags!
> 
> Very artsy.


Good idea, designer bags are something I should get. I need to look fashionable while taking my revenge!


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Good idea, designer bags are something I should get. I need to look fashionable while taking my revenge!



fixed that post, and here's more:








Posh, UK trash, here. Must be from @Tezzy!


----------



## Alstren (Jun 9, 2017)

Surprised you wouldn't go with scented bags.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Check out these designer bags!
> 
> Very artsy.
> 
> ...





Simo said:


> fixed that post, and here's more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One for every day of the week! I will be the ultimate fashionista trash can!


Alstren said:


> Surprised you wouldn't go with scented bags.


Nah, I like the smell, it distracts my enemies in combat. Kinda like the skunk method .


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

my favorite trash bags great for halloween and leaves.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

Huh, this thread has become such garbage!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> my favorite trash bags great for halloween and leaves.


Oooh, seasonal bags, such fun! I'll have quite the wardrobe.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

My sources are digging even more they found @Trashsona at another job but at Taco Bell but he doesn't seem to be very amused about it.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> My sources are digging even more they found @Trashsona at another job but at Taco Bell but he doesn't seem to be very amused about it.


How do you keep finding me!? There must be a traitor in my empire feeding you information. I will send my loyal agent Bill to investigate. He'll figure this out, probably some dirty animal in disguise.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

I even found your joyless brother.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I even found your joyless brother.


That's impossible! I killed him many years ago to take over the empire after he was crowned. How could have he survived!? If he thinks he csn survive by laying low than he has another thing coming, at least half of those other cans are on my payroll, he will be dealt with. Then the spy will be next, then I'm coming for you nightlight cat boy!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Unfortunately such threats won't work on me, I have powerful friends
see video at 1:21 mark


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Unfortunately such threats won't work on me, I have powerful friends
> see video at 1:21 mark


Hah, you think that scares me. My takeover and use of the trashcan empire was a bloody one, my enemies wished that they could die so quickly from cute toys like that. 
I will strap you to a chair, peel your eyes open, and make you watch the one direction documentary on loop until you become their greatest fan or die trying.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Pfft He He, guess we will have to see.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Unfortunately such threats won't work on me, I have powerful friends
> see video at 1:21 mark



Brutal!


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Hah, you think that scares me. My takeover and use of the trashcan empire was a bloody one, my enemies wished that they could die so quickly from cute toys like that.
> I will strap you to a chair, peel your eyes open, and make you watch the one direction documentary on loop until you become their greatest fan or die trying.



God, no...there's a One Direction Documentary? The horror!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

I threw some "borrowed" pictures together for a more appropriate temporary avatar, till I learn to draw my own.

Im also moving to a new den I might be offline for a few days.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 9, 2017)

I go to work, come back and find this? *Looks around a moment, tosses an empty wrapper in Trashsona and walks off*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 9, 2017)

Lol crazy ain't it?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> I go to work, come back and find this? *Looks around a moment, tosses an empty wrapper in Trashsona and walks off*


Oh look, I'm already more useful than you in that one action than you were all day at work.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Oh look, I'm already more useful than you in that one action than you were all day at work.


Sigh... look that was rude, he came in here for 2 mins and you are already trying to roast him this is why this is a 21+ bar... can we get a new trash can please a more traditional one, without the sass :V


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Sigh... look that was rude, he came in here for 2 mins and you are already trying to roast him this is why this is a 21+ bar... can we get a new trash can please a more traditional one, without the sass :V


He started it!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> He started it!


You are a trash can are you not supposed to take trash? or is it an insult that he just throws paper at you then to just place the paper inside?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> You are a trash can are you not supposed to take trash? or is it in insult that he just throws paper at you then to just place the paper inside?


You're supposed to ask first. It's like when someone's washing dishes and somone just puts a plate in the sink without a word of thanks.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 9, 2017)

24 and rapidly coming to grips with the fact that I am, in fact, going to die one day D: 
lol, adulting has it's downsides.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Jarren said:


> 24 and rapidly coming to grips with the fact that I am, in fact, going to die one day D:
> lol, adulting has it's downsides.


Don't dragons live for thousands of years or something?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

Jarren said:


> 24 and rapidly coming to grips with the fact that I am, in fact, going to die one day D:
> lol, adulting has it's downsides.


You are 24, not even a quarter century old. This is the last thing you should be concerned about right now. Enjoy the life you got going on instead of worrying about what happens after.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Oh look, I'm already more useful than you in that one action than you were all day at work.


At least I get paid to take it all day. *coughs*



Trashsona said:


> You're supposed to ask first. It's like when someone's washing dishes and somone just puts a plate in the sink without a word of thanks.


Kinda figured it'd be more like someone walking through and tossing a bonbon into your mouth along the way. I mean...you were born to love trash. So I'm sharing your love, all for you and noone else.



Jarren said:


> 24 and rapidly coming to grips with the fact that I am, in fact, going to die one day D:
> lol, adulting has it's downsides.





Trashsona said:


> You are 24, not even a quarter century old. This is the last thing you should be concerned about right now. Enjoy the life you got going on instead of worrying about what happens after.


That goes for any age. You don't know if you'll live for another hour let alone another year, decade or century (life is a fickle thing). It isn't specific to adulting. Just roll with it.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Youth is wasted on stress and worry.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Youth is wasted on stress and worry the young.



There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> There, I fixed it for you.


What are you implying sir?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 9, 2017)

i don't know what you're all talking about BUT im home off work and i got PIZZA!!!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i don't know what you're all talking about BUT im home off work and i got PIZZA!!!


What do you need me to do so I can earn some pizza?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> At least I get paid to take it all day. *coughs*
> 
> 
> Kinda figured it'd be more like someone walking through and tossing a bonbon into your mouth along the way. I mean...you were born to love trash. So I'm sharing your love, all for you and noone else.
> ...



1. I don't want to hear about your day being a prostitute. No need to brag about taking it all day.
2.It's about consent, as a prostitute you should be aware of the importance of this.
3.I meant that as in it's not like he's 100 and needs to come to terms with it now, there are other things like his career or dating/marrying someone to focus on.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i don't know what you're all talking about BUT im home off work and i got PIZZA!!!



I'm coming over! Save some for Me!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> What are you implying sir?



If I knew then what I know now. . .

If I had the energy and stamina of my youth today, I would accomplish much more important things (to me) with it.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> 1. I don't want to hear about your day being a prostitute. No need to brag about taking it all day.
> 2.It's about consent, as a prostitute you should be aware of the importance of this.
> 3.I meant that as in it's not like he's 100 and needs to come to terms with it now, there are other things like his career or dating/marrying someone to focus on.


1&2. I don't need to take that from you! *snap snap* Just remember where the dirties end up. Keep it up and I'll paint a target on your lid, then douse all the birds in a thirty mile radius with aerosol ex-lax.

3. Teach 'em young!



MsRavage said:


> i don't know what you're all talking about BUT im home off work and i got PIZZA!!!


Re-hydrated bovine lactate? Most definitely count me in.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I'm coming over! Save some for Me!


No, this will be mine, this will be my pizza my slice, lesser hunters know not to mess with the bigger cats and wait their turn and then eat the scraps :V


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> No, this will be mine, this will be my pizza my slice, lesser hunters know not to mess with the bigger cats and wait their turn and then eat the scraps :V


Cool! I'll try and save some for you.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 9, 2017)

you guys.. its an 8 slice pizza with lots of veggies and meats on it...we can all get a slice!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you guys.. its an 8 slice pizza with lots of veggies and meats on it...we can all get a slice!!


Mmmmm . . . .Pizza . . . .


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you guys.. its an 8 slice pizza with lots of veggies and meats on it...we can all get a slice!!


I will take one then if the original hunter who got the kill is willing to share, thank you! :3


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 9, 2017)

hahaha so what are we talking about...prostitutes?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I will take one then if the original hunter who got the kill is willing to share, thank you! :3


Figures that the only thing you guys can hunt is a pizza.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> hahaha so what are we talking about...prostitutes?


No, just @LoEM_1942 . Same thing, apparently.



Trashsona said:


> Figures that the only thing you guys can hunt is a pizza.


Not the _only _thing. But, hey . . .why not?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> hahaha so what are we talking about...prostitutes?


Loem was bragging about taking it all day while getting paid, he's clearly a prostiute, and a snarky one at that.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 9, 2017)

OH hahaha...so i have an interesting question..do you guys believe in ghosts?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OH hahaha...so i have an interesting question..do you guys believe in ghosts?


I believe it is a possibility that people who's physical form has perished don't necessarily just "vanish". . . .Why?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OH hahaha...so i have an interesting question..do you guys believe in ghosts?


Yes, but I believe you need to go where they're known to haunt, i'd rather not experience such an event.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OH hahaha...so i have an interesting question..do you guys believe in ghosts?



Ghosts? Of course. You have the spooky sort, the misty sort, the sort with guns, the sort in shells, the sort with their own talk shows in space, the sort with fancy techno suits...list goes on! Any in particular?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm going to be disconnected soon, if so rip till I move to the new place.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 9, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I believe it is a possibility that people who's physical form has perished don't necessarily just "vanish". . . .Why?



At work today i got this really odd feeling like something was there...i kept hearing footsteps even though i was the only person there...


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> At work today i got this really odd feeling like something was there...i kept hearing footsteps even though i was the only person there...


This is what happens when you don't give that one old dude the senior discount. He's back for revenge and your pizza.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I'm going to be disconnected soon, if so rip till I move to the new place.


We'll see you when you get back.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> This is what happens when you don't give that one old dude the senior discount. He's back for revenge and your pizza.


I told him this is what happens when the lesser hunters don't wait their turn.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> At work today i got this really odd feeling like something was there...i kept hearing footsteps even though i was the only person there...


Kinda raises the hair on the back of your neck, eh?!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 10, 2017)

Ghost that reminds me I used to play this song all the time when I was younger


> kept hearing footsteps even though i was the only person there...


A christian comment regarding the ghost. not sure if I can get in trouble so I put in the spoiler.


Spoiler



If you feel that your home is been invaded by an evil spirit, simply pray to jesus and ask him to make the spirit leave
another thing you can do for comfort is to play christian radio for the rest of the night, surely it will be annoyed and leave your home.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 10, 2017)

I have had an issue where I could not explain that something was turning off the power to my room
I would find breaker panel to be open and would have to reset the power, the breaker panel has a latch which takes a little bit of force to unhook
this had happen several times, and my family is not known for pranks.

I also walked in the room one day and it became suddenly bright.

oh yes to make matters worse breaker panel sits in front of me


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 10, 2017)

Definitely do not believe in ghosts, spirits, God, the devil, heaven, hell, an afterlife in general. 

I know that sounds bleak but I'm kinda see it to believe it.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 10, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Definitely do not believe in ghosts, spirits, God, the devil, heaven, hell, an afterlife in general.
> 
> I know that sounds bleak but I'm kinda see it to believe it.


Nothing wrong with that! I am agnostic so my viewpoints are much more grey...i dont believe i can prove it one way or another so i think i'll just live my life in a good way and whatever happens happens right? As for ghosts...i have heard some interesting stories and i have personally felt things but nothing definitive, although there is very decent footage online...that being said if they exist or not i am not going to look for them.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 10, 2017)

I've messed with all of that stuff..witch craft, voodoo, ouji boards, etc etc. And I've never seen or felt any sort of presence. Although I have seen some questionable things with voodoo


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 10, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I've messed with all of that stuff..witch craft, voodoo, ouji boards, etc etc. And I've never seen or felt any sort of presence. Although I have seen some questionable things with voodoo


WITCH CRAFT?! HERETIC!


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 10, 2017)

I have just spent an eveing watching film clips.
From when they actually told stories

Just sayin
A'ha - Take on me


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jun 10, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> At work today i got this really odd feeling like something was there...i kept hearing footsteps even though i was the only person there...


I keep hearing footsteps when I'm the only one around. Though strangely, they only seem to occur when I'm walking over a hard surface… *slapped*





MsRavage said:


> you guys.. its an 8 slice pizza with lots of veggies and meats on it...we can all get a slice!!


Which would be better and why: A large-size pizza made up of 8 slices, or a large-size pizza made up of 12 slices?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 10, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> If you feel that your home is been invaded by an evil spirit, simply pray to jesus and ask him to make the spirit leave
> another thing you can do for comfort is to play christian radio for the rest of the night, surely it will be annoyed and leave your home.


The problem with that plan is that the radio might annoy me out of the house too lol.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 10, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> Which would be better and why: A large-size pizza made up of 8 slices, or a large-size pizza made up of 12 slices?


ummm i'd assume the 8 slices because the slices would be larger than the 12 slices; they most likely come from the same large size pan and are just cut differently.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 10, 2017)

Or you could skip the slices and wrap it into a giant pizza burrito


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 11, 2017)

yum giant burrito!! so today i went to some mini expo in la in little tokyo and it was filled with art haha i bought a dog plush


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 11, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> yum giant burrito!! so today i went to some mini expo in la in little tokyo and it was filled with art haha i bought a dog plush




And you're sending it to me right?


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jun 11, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>



So, does 'LG' stand for 'Lannister Graphics' or something? o_o

-2Paw.

P.S.: Windows is coming. He won't be XP forever.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2017)

Twopaw Tarnished-Silver said:


> So, does 'LG' stand for 'Lannister Graphics' or something? o_o
> 
> -2Paw.
> 
> P.S.: Windows is coming. He won't be XP forever.


LG stands for "Life's Good". I have a laptop from them, so I know what I am talking about. :3


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 11, 2017)

Randomly: That moment when a gaming group approaches you out of the blue, asks you to DM and says "We want to start in about 3 weeks" while working from scratch.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 11, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> Randomly: That moment when a gaming group approaches you out of the blue, asks you to DM and says "We want to start in about 3 weeks" while working from scratch.


Omg I know that feel all too well... Its even worse when this happens while your also DMing another game on top of attending college. X_X


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 11, 2017)

Lol haven't played D&D since highschool


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 11, 2017)

i've never played D&D but i wanted to...my friends invited me sometime in the future


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't think my attention span will allow me to enjoy D&D
if i'm in the right mood I can the play risk board game but that's the best I can do.


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I don't think my attention span will allow me to enjoy D&D
> if i'm in the right mood I can the play risk board game but that's the best I can do.



Same here, I love board games, play a ton of 'em, like Splendor, Pandemic, 'Euro Games'

And tell them kids to turn that damn Atari down, makin' WAY too much noise!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

Saiko said:


> The problem with that plan is that the radio might annoy me out of the house too lol.


That's fine with me, you leave a mess around the apartment anyways :V


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol haven't played D&D since highschool



*places dozens of d4 in your hallway, at night*

(ouch!)


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> And tell them kids to turn that damn Atari down, makin' WAY too much noise!



You can't tell me what to do, you're not my real dad, mom only loves you for your money and your beat up porsche!


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> You can't tell me what to do, you're not my real dad, mom only loves you for your money and your beat up porsche!



OK, I'm gonna unplug that Atari, just watch! (And, you're grounded!)


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> OK, I'm gonna unplug that Atari, just watch! (And, you're grounded!)


AHHH NOOOOO!  GRANDMOM WOULDN'T DO THAT!!! WAHHHH


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> AHHH NOOOOO!  GRANDMOM WOULDN'T DO THAT!!! WAHHHH



And you've got dishes, for a month!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

NOOOO! you're the one who's always eating, most of the dishes are yours!! ERR YOU PIG SKUNK! AHHH! "Scratches leather couch"


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 11, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Omg I know that feel all too well... Its even worse when this happens while your also DMing another game on top of attending college. X_X


Well I have training going on (isn't school, but it's as much effort), full work weeks and there's the fact that I haven't really played it in a decade. So until today I didn't even have 5e content. Fun times.


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> NOOOO! you're the one who's always eating, most of the dishes are yours!! ERR YOU PIG SKUNK! AHHH! "Scratches leather couch"



Well, time to put the cat out for the night!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 12, 2017)

YOU GUYS LOOK AT THIS FLUFFY WOOFER!!!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 12, 2017)

Cute!!


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 12, 2017)

Urge to sit on it is strong.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 12, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> Urge to sit on it is strong.


Why is that? you have an unusual need to sit on dog-shaped pillows?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 12, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> Urge to sit on it is strong.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 12, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Why is that? you have an unusual need to sit on dog-shaped pillows?


Don't you know? Cute and fluffy things need to be sat on.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 12, 2017)

More like: " It was my seat first!"


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 12, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> More like: " It was my seat first!"


Sharing is caring. Just know I'm not moving over, so you have to squeeze in for cheek space!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 12, 2017)

its so soft...like a cloud...are any of you watching E3?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 12, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> its so soft...like a cloud...are any of you watching E3?


 
Lol nah my 3 month old smart TV fell over yesterday and broke


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 12, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol nah my 3 month old smart TV fell over yesterday and broke


NOOOOOOO


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 12, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol nah my 3 month old smart TV fell over yesterday and broke


What size and brand?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 12, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> NOOOOOOO



Lol yeah it's lame. That was kinda our only entertainment besides my phone lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 12, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> What size and brand?


32 inch Hisense smart TV. It was cheap but we're broke for for a month


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 12, 2017)

That sucks sorry to hear that.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 12, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> 32 inch Hisense smart TV. It was cheap but we're broke for for a month


I know that feeling. Sorry to hear it. :/


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 12, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> I know that feeling. Sorry to hear it. :/



Fuck it  you guys are far more entertaining anyway


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 12, 2017)

Another oldie here..
30 and climbing.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>



captioned "nick wilde decides to go onto the internet to find all the nice artwork furries have made of he and his co worker"


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> captioned "nick wilde decides to go onto the internet to find all the nice artwork furries have made of he and his co worker"


 
Lol just watched that tonight with my son.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> captioned "nick wilde decides to go onto the internet to find all the nice artwork furries have made of he and his co worker"



Exactly!!hahaha


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> captioned "nick wilde decides to go onto the internet to find all the nice artwork furries have made of he and his co worker"



And he never looked at officer hops the same way again....


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> captioned "nick wilde decides to go onto the internet to find all the nice artwork furries have made of he and his co worker"


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> And he never looked at officer hops the same way again....





lolol


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

I know that look! 

@Fuzzylumkin , Ther are . . .other. . .ways . . .to entertain yourselves. 
Seriously, Dude, that sucks that your TV broke.


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol nah my 3 month old smart TV fell over yesterday and broke



Aw, that's sad, to lose something, especially as money seems really hard to come by these days.

But this is odd...I have never heard of a smart TV. Is it like a giant phone, only a TV?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, that's sad, to lose something, especially as money seems really hard to come by these days.
> 
> But this is odd...I have never heard of a smart TV. Is it like a giant phone, only a TV?



Kind, a cheaper one like mine and run netflix and youtube, cheaper smart tvs will have a few apps you can use
its not really that amazing though, one of the things you can do with a smart tv is go on your phone and if you have a smart tv later than 2014 you can go to
youtube click a video you like and press put on the tv function and you can use youtube on your tv at anytime.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 13, 2017)

A Smart TV is essentially just a TV with internet functionality (and apps). To put it simply. Past that the features vary per model.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Right like mine was a Roku tv so it has Netflix, Hulu, YouTube, and a ton of other channels


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I know that look!
> 
> @Fuzzylumkin , Ther are . . .other. . .ways . . .to entertain yourselves.
> Seriously, Dude, that sucks that your TV broke.




Lol yeah, been working on that lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> View attachment 19439



Lol this should be nick sticking it in her butt


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Right like mine was a Roku tv so it has Netflix, Hulu, YouTube, and a ton of other channels



Oh...I had house mates with a Roku thingy, but I thought it was just some sorta special remote! Did watch a few things, but never did find a ton of TV that I'm into. I get two pay things on the net: Megahertz Network (foreign TV shows, mainly from Europe, dubbed) and also Filmstruck, which shows foreign, 'indie' and classic films, but that's about it. I'm curious what's out there for older, indie and unusual cartoons, though; I mainly use You Tube for that now. But have pondered getting a Roku thingies, just don't wanna pay for Hulu and Netflix! (And, I'm allergic to all ads  )


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh...I had house mates with a Roku thingy, but I thought it was just some sorta special remote! Did watch a few things, but never did find a ton of TV that I'm into. I get two pay things on the net: Megahertz Network (foreign TV shows, mainly from Europe, dubbed) and also Filmstruck, which shows foreign, 'indie' and classic films, but that's about it. I'm curious what's out there for older, indie and unusual cartoons, though; I mainly use You Tube for that now. But have pondered getting a Roku thingies, just don't wanna pay for Hulu and Netflix! (And, I'm allergic to all ads  )




Personally I pirate most stuff I want to watch. I have had Netflix and Hulu subs though. Sadly my computer monitor doesn't have an HDMI hookup or I'd just use that


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Simo said:


> (And, I'm allergic to all ads  )


Can I test this?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Can I test this?



It is kinda bs that a pay service like Hulu even has ads


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> It is kinda bs that a pay service like Hulu even has ads


I just want to see if he's really allergic to ads


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Can I test this?



Sure!

Though I do sometimes like to watch old, outdated ads, for fun.

It's weird, though: I hardly like any TV until it gets older. As an example: I recall, I never cared for the show X Files when it came out, but now, it has a pleasant, dated quality to it. But a lot of stuff people really like, such as Game of Thrones, just bores me, and seems too busy, too overproduced, and has too many characters who appear like Pokemon and die before I can get a sense of who they are.

But full confession: I am a horrible film snob, so if it lacks subtitles, I'm already a bit suspicious


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

For me it's horror flicks that I can't get enough of. The gorier the better. Except those pos shaky cam movies...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Simo said:


> Sure!






So like will you get hives or something with being allergic to ads?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Someone stick him with an epi pen, quick!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Btw....bow chicka wow wow...


----------



## Alstren (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> So like will you get hives or something with being allergic to ads?


OOOOOOO! Are we doing seemingly innocent advertisements gone horribly wrong?!
*Reopens his lovely box of screaming nightmare fuel* (seizure warning for the end of it)


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> So like will you get hives or something with being allergic to ads?



I should have a decent immunity to 90s commercials....after that, it gets touchy...70s and 80s ones tend to make me laugh, the most. But if I see current commercials, yes have an epi-pen handy, if not a hefty dose of Valium, just to calm any frayed nerves.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 13, 2017)

That 90's commerical action though. The 'mom's face "oh those kids, always turning into liquid metal terminators"  xD   That twist got me laughing good.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

oh boy were talking about commercials, let me show you one of my favorites!!



You can see at 0:22 the expression of someone who truly loves their job


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course can't talk about commercials without Old Spice


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

How are you guys doing today
I hope better than me, I been feeling really miserable.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm sorry you don't feel well. I'll be nice tonight then, and not pick on you for awhile.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 13, 2017)

Could be better, my anxiety's been getting the better of me today and making me socially awkward.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I'm sorry you don't feel well. I'll be nice tonight then, and not pick on you for awhile.


oh my gosh, a talking plushie!

but


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Alright. Apparently you aren't THAT sick. GAME ON!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Lol my fridge stopped working today when the breaker popped. Everything else works, but since the landlord doesn't know shit about rv's, they are just hauling another fridge over to my place and putting out front. My white trash conversion is almost complete! That's my day..on the plus side my suiter sent me sketches of my lion suit, can't wait to start working again so I can make a payment on him


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Could be better, my anxiety's been getting the better of me today and making me socially awkward.


@Alstren , I thought "socially awkward " was just your natural state. 

Dude, we all have those days. Don't let it get to you. (I don't believe I'm about to say this, but . . .) We like you anyways. No need for you to worry about it here.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol my fridge stopped working today when the breaker popped. Everything else works, but since the landlord doesn't know shit about rv's, they are just hauling another fridge over to my place and putting out front. My white trash conversion is almost complete! That's my day..on the plus side my suiter sent me sketches of my lion suit, can't wait to start working again so I can make a payment on him



You are just having one of those weeks, aren't you?! 
At least you can come here and hang out with us without worrying about shit suddenly going pear-shaped. . . oh, wait. . .


----------



## Alstren (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> @Alstren , I thought "socially awkward " was just your natural state.
> 
> Dude, we all have those days. Don't let it get to you. (I don't believe I'm about to say this, but . . .) We like you anyways. No need for you to worry about it here.



Not quite sure how to take that  but I think you were being supportive?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Could be better, my anxiety's been getting the better of me today and making me socially awkward.


I totally understand it sucks
But you are 


Spoiler


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You are just having one of those weeks, aren't you?!
> At least you can come here and hang out with us without worrying about shit suddenly going pear-shaped. . . oh, wait. . .



That's true... And it hasn't been all bad, we got moved and I got a new job within 2 days, I'm a lot closer to all the Portland furs. But yea we're paying 600 bucks for a white trash RV with no running water or bathroom, now no working fridge, lol and no tv so.. it's been rough but there is a ray of light once I start working again at the end of the month


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

My fear is RVs


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Lol this one doesn't move


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Not quite sure how to take that  but I think you were being supportive?


[honesty]
 Yeah . . .Sorry . . .I am a little awkward about telling someone I've never actually met IRL other than online that I care about them and their problems. I don't want someone to think I'm weird just because I've gotten comfortable and friendly toward them.
[/honesty]


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> My fear is RVs


I have been there. Not fun. Not even a little bit.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Does anyone else enjoy America's got talent?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Does anyone else enjoy America's got talent?


Lol no...


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Sometimes I find it amusing. It's like "What would you do for a klondike bar" .


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> [honesty]
> Yeah . . .Sorry . . .I am a little awkward about telling someone I've never actually met IRL other than online that I care about them and their problems. I don't want someone to think I'm weird just because I've gotten comfortable and friendly toward them.
> [/honesty]



That's not weird at all...internet relationships in any form are just as real as IRL ones


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey! Everyone take a selfie right now..I'll start


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Does anyone else enjoy America's got talent?


That show still exists!? I thought it died off like that singing competition show, the one that was like The Voice.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> That show still exists!? I thought it died off like that singing competition show, the one that was like The Voice.


Hey! Trashy! Where ya been hiding?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Playing F13


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hey! Trashy! Where ya been hiding?


 Been busy with Important Trash Can Empire business that a lowly non trash can wouldn't be able to comprehend.
Also I've been busy with the family and work and whatnot. Hope I didn't miss too much fun.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Hey! Everyone take a selfie right now..I'll start


I would but I don't feel like putting clothes on right now.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Hey! Everyone take a selfie right now..I'll start


I got a video is that okay


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 13, 2017)

Little late to tonight's party, but my day's been great. Gotten a ton done (mostly DnD writing) being an actual day off and it's overall been pretty chill. Sorry to those whose nights haven't gone so well. Though socially awkward is kinda how we all are. It's like everyone in my local (read it 'work') crew being 100% nerd through-and-through.


*goes back to researching fursuits*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> I would but I don't feel like putting clothes on right now.



Lol no judgement


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I got a video is that okay


Man you let yourself go. When did you take that profile pic, the 70s?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Just Me in my office visiting with you guys after a hard day at work fixing broken networks.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 13, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> I would but I don't feel like putting clothes on right now.


I'm the same way right now.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> I would but I don't feel like putting clothes on right now.


We appreciate you NOT taking a picture right now.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

> Man you let yourself


 sigh... you know maybe I do enjoy good food and don't stress myself with exercise though
least, I don't eat junk food all day!




my editing skill went full trash there, I go it though.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I got a video is that okay


Awww . . .It looks just like I imagined you would!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> I'm the same way right now.


That's OK. We don't mind. . . .


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> I'm the same way right now.


I have gotten to hate shorts and will feel uncomfortable till I take them off.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, at least Fuzzy looks handsome. I just look old.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> We appreciate you NOT taking a picture right now.


Exactly, don't want shame anyone with my god like appearance. 


ACaracalFromWork said:


> sigh... you know maybe I do enjoy good food and don't stress myself with exercise though
> least, I don't eat junk food all day!
> 
> 
> ...


There's enjoying food and then there's making Garfield look like a super model.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> I'm the same way right now.


 Lol you all no fun


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I have gotten to hate shorts and will feel uncomfortable till I take them off.


I can understand the feeling. It also the reason I wear a lot of skirts. I get asked why I dressed up and the answer is always the same. I didn't want to wear real clothes


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Exactly, don't want shame anyone with my god like appearance.









 found you.

UGhh... who let the sassy trash can back in...


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi, Laugh Kita and welcome to "Fuzzy Butt's Bar and Grill". Don't mind us, we just come in here in the evening to tease each other and get over the day's "stuff". Glad you could join us.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> found you.
> 
> UGhh... who let the sassy trash can back in...


Go back to hating Mondays and abusing the dog. You can't go downhill without rolling, at least I can hop.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

And about time we get a girl in here...it was starting to reek of fuzzy balls lol


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 13, 2017)

*Lurking near the entrance.*


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey Look! I found @ACaracalFromWork !


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> And about time we get a girl in here...it was starting to reek of fuzzy balls lol


Yeah, but girls have cooties and I still need my shots for that.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hi, Laugh Kita and welcome to "Fuzzy Butt's Bar and Grill". Don't mind us, we just come in here in the evening to tease each other and get over the day's "stuff". Glad you could join us.


X3 Thank. Seems like a fun place to be. I've been M.I.A. for a minute so this is nice. I feel like I can relax a bit more, being 27 this is a welcomed thread.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> *Lurking near the entrance.*


Don't be shy @reptile logic . Come on in. Hang up your hat (if you have one) and join in on the fun!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> I can understand the feeling. It also the reason I wear a lot of skirts. I get asked why I dressed up and the answer is always the same. I didn't want to wear real clothes


clothes wont let me show off my kitty tail anyways :3


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> clothes wont let me show off my kitty tail anyways :3


I . . . . .I . . . .don't know what to say . . . .Sexy !!!!!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> clothes wont let me show off my kitty tail anyways :3


Oh so you can dance naked on the table just fine but when I do it I'm no longer welcome at Applebees!?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Oh so you can dance naked on the table just fine but when I do it I'm no longer welcome at Applebees!?


It helps if you tip BIG!!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Oh so you can dance naked on the table just fine but when I do it I'm no longer welcome at Applebees!?


Sigh, but you can't sit at the bar but I will buy you anything on the kids menu.


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> View attachment 19473
> 
> Hey Look! I found @ACaracalFromWork !



A cat without hair is the epitome of life without meaning. 'Be fuzzy or be not a cat; there is no try.'


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 13, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> A cat without hair is the epitome of life without meaning. 'Be fuzzy or be not a cat; there is no try.'


Hairless cats can be cute too.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> Hairless cats can be cute too.


Not usually when they're naked, drunk, and dancing on YOUR table.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Sigh, but you can't sit at the bar but I will buy you anything on the kids menu.


Anything!? I'm so getting like 20 milkshakes ! Thanks for buying !


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Not usually when they're naked, drunk, and dancing on YOUR table.


This is valid point .3.


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 13, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> Hairless cats can be cute too.



Hairless cats are not cats. They are something else...something wrong...something sinister...I am drinking wine...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> This is valid point .3.



Lol still not seeing the bad in this...


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol still not seeing the bad in this...


You wouldn't. Naked drunken dancing is just your idea of killing time until the REAL party starts.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You wouldn't. Naked drunken dancing is just your idea of killing time until the REAL party starts.



Kinda like preflight drinks


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol still not seeing the bad in this...


lol Guess it depends on the of drunk the cat is. Like are they a flirty drunk, a silly drunk, a deep thinker drunk and so on.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 13, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> lol Guess it depends on the of drunk the cat is. Like are they a flirty drunk, a silly drunk, a deep thinker drunk and so on.



Lol as long as they aren't violent drunk


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol as long as they aren't violent drunk


There's nothing quite like being used as a weapon at a barfight , still haven't gotten all the blood off though.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Hairless cats are not cats. They are something else...something wrong...something sinister...I am drinking wine...


I have a family member who doesn't have fur she's a very nice lady so





Delet This!
*
Not a real threat. <-*


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I have a family member who doesn't have fur she's a very nice lady so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure Dragon > small handgun


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Pretty sure Dragon > small handgun


I still have to try


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I still have to try


It would be like trying to take a grizzly bear with a squeaky hammer but by all means go for it! I'll just watch from a safe distance to cheer you on!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

I'll bring cookies and popcorn! We'll make a party of it.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I'll bring cookies and popcorn! We'll make a party of it.


Yeah! We'll have a nice party and a good laugh when caracal get's turned into paste


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I have a family member who doesn't have fur she's a very nice lady so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is just so cute! ;>


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> That is just so cute! ;>







Bring that thing down!


Spoiler


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 13, 2017)

I start to get irritated when 50 cal projectiles come my way. Admittedly, RPGs make me nervous.  Hey it's not all roses and sunshine, I have to reserve all of the coach seats in order to to get a flight on a commercial airline.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Ugh you guys suck  no one participated in my selfie spam besides Liam...for shame!!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Ugh you guys suck  no one participated in my selfie spam besides Liam...for shame!!


Sigh...Look I gave you mine so I don't know what your so upset about.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Ugh you guys suck  no one participated in my selfie spam besides Liam...for shame!!


Yeah! If I can post a picture of my tired old bones, you young folk shouldn't have a reason to be shy.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

There ya go Fuzzy xD


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Anything!? I'm so getting like 20 milkshakes ! Thanks for buying !


Ahh 20 milkshakes, so you are looking up to me? now you can be nice and big *Commercial Dumpster



*


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Ahh 20 milkshakes, so you are looking up to me? now you can be nice and big *Commercial Dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dumpstersona? Dumpsona? Doesn't sound right....LOSE SOME WEIGHT!


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 14, 2017)

Here is my face! Pardon the super baggy shirt. I recently lost like 60lbs


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Awwww hell why not..


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey team,
Ok, I'm not fooling anyone. It's obvious that I'm not really part of the yoof.
However, can someone please tell me what 'mnhm' stands for.
I have someone who is a great deal cooler than I saying it... and I fear I'm missing out...

Thoughts on a postcard


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Awwww hell why not..


What's the cat's name?


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> What's the cat's name?



His name is Tweek.
Named after the character off South Park...

Hahaha...One day with this guy you'd know why I call him that..
One minute fine...Next minute AAAAAAHHHHH To much pressure man!!!As he zooms all over the house like a mad man on coke...


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

SinFrame said:


> Here is my face! Pardon the super baggy shirt. I recently lost like 60lbs


Good for you! You look good!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> Hey team,
> Ok, I'm not fooling anyone. It's obvious that I'm not really part of the yoof.
> However, can someone please tell me what 'mnhm' stands for.
> I have someone who is a great deal cooler than I saying it... and I fear I'm missing out...
> ...


There's someone cooler than you?  . . .I don't believe it
'mnhm'?  . . .my.name.has.meaning? . . .moist.nerds.have.machines? . . .I don't know that one either . . .guess I'm not cool enough


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

SinFrame said:


> View attachment 19477 Here is my face! Pardon the super baggy shirt. I recently lost like 60lbs



Yea, you're a total hotty


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> There's someone cooler than you?  . . .I don't believe it
> 'mnhm'?  . . .my.name.has.meaning? . . .moist.nerds.have.machines? . . .I don't know that one either . . .guess I'm not cool enough


 I think it's just the affirmation sound, like mnhm, that's right!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> View attachment 19476


.....There's a spider on your wall.

Might as well jump on the selfie post..


Spoiler


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 14, 2017)

I guess I could make a selfie post. XD My hair is a mess right now.


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 14, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> I guess I could make a selfie post. XD My hair is a mess right now.
> 
> View attachment 19495



Oo! I like your frames! ‍


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

SOMEONE SAY SELFIE SPAM!!!!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

SinFrame said:


> View attachment 19477 Here is my face! Pardon the super baggy shirt. I recently lost like 60lbs


IM DIGGIN' THAT SHIRT. I just got my pass for universal studios hollywood and we got to explore harry potter land and drink butter beer (butterscotch beer....although i did try an actual beer called dragon's brew)


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> SOMEONE SAY SELFIE SPAM!!!!



Ravage, you're a hottie!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

PFFFFFTTTT thanks. Although lets be honest...that rowlette im holding is awfully adorable!! i was so excited to get that that little plush


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 14, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> IM DIGGIN' THAT SHIRT. I just got my pass for universal studios hollywood and we got to explore harry potter land and drink butter beer (butterscotch beer....although i did try an actual beer called dragon's brew)



Aw!! That sounds so awesome! I've always wanted to have a butterbeer! How was the dragon's brew? I actually picked that shirt up from a thrift store for $2  lol what a steal


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

SinFrame said:


> Aw!! That sounds so awesome! I've always wanted to have a butterbeer! How was the dragon's brew? I actually picked that shirt up from a thrift store for $2  lol what a steal


dragon's brew was good but strong...im not really an alcohol drinker so i don't know what type of beer it was but it was strong..and DUDE that is a discount!! the thrift stores around here have been upping their prices so shirts cost 5$ unless you come on specific days then if they have a special ticket they get a percentage off. BUT 2$!!! sign me up for that price


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 14, 2017)

Urk, selfies. Fine! I'm cheating and using a month old one, though.







At least I didn't end up looking like a tourist....


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> Urk, selfies. Fine! I'm cheating and using a month old one, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea you did


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

What's everyone up to today??


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

Working on breaking through this art block with some cute lewd arting ^^


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Working on breaking through this art block with some cute lewd arting ^^


Awesome, sign me up


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

Nothing much for me......
just listening to music right now.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

im looking at computer parts to upgrade my bf's pc


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> There's someone cooler than you?  . . .I don't believe it
> 'mnhm'?  . . .my.name.has.meaning? . . .moist.nerds.have.machines? . . .I don't know that one either . . .guess I'm not cool enough


Moist nerds have machines

You
are
a
genius


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> im looking at computer parts to upgrade my bf's pc


what kind of parts maybe I can recommend some.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> what kind of parts maybe I can recommend some.


were looking to upgrade the processor, motherboard and ram. We have so far decided to do the inteli-7 7700k, the msi Z270 M5, and 2 ripjaw 16 gb ddr4 ram. I hope that helps...we haven't made anything certain so any advice is appreciated. Its mainly to operate 4k gaming and what not...


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> SOMEONE SAY SELFIE SPAM!!!!


Awww . . .Adorable!


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> His name is Tweek.
> Named after the character off South Park...
> 
> Hahaha...One day with this guy you'd know why I call him that..
> ...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> were looking to upgrade the processor, motherboard and ram. We have so far decided to do the inteli-7 7700k, the msi Z270 M5, and 2 ripjaw 16 gb ddr4 ram. I hope that helps...we haven't made anything certain so any advice is appreciated. Its mainly to operate 4k gaming and what not...


I don't know anything about 4k gaming, newegg.com is a great place to find out what parts you might need keep in mind they don't always have the best prices but it's great to help you find stuff.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Not to embarrass any of you, but what a good-looking bunch you all are! I don't know why any of us have depression or self esteem issues. You are all good looking, intelligent and talented. (I may be biased, I've kinda taken a liking to you all.)


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

yeah i am still unsure about a lot of stuff too but in the end i support my bf upgrading his pc because i get to creep in and get the used parts that are fine just a little old  WIN WIN


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> were looking to upgrade the processor, motherboard and ram. We have so far decided to do the inteli-7 7700k, the msi Z270 M5, and 2 ripjaw 16 gb ddr4 ram. I hope that helps...we haven't made anything certain so any advice is appreciated. Its mainly to operate 4k gaming and what not...



Pick parts. Build your PC. Compare and share. - PCPartPicker   You can test compatability, and they will find you the best price on each part. Not to mention you can find combo deals.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 14, 2017)

Just noticed this thread. I watched a video on YouTube where someone defined a greymuzzle as over 30. I started laughing. If you're under 30 and think 30 is old, just wait a few minutes and you'll be there thinking "I'm not old at all!" I wish I was 30 still. I'm a good bit older than that and I still don't feel old at all. If you consider that the fandom started in the mid-late 90s, then all the "OG Furries" would be around my age now.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Just noticed this thread. I watched a video on YouTube where someone defined a greymuzzle as over 30. I started laughing. If you're under 30 and think 30 is old, just wait a few minutes and you'll be there thinking "I'm not old at all!" I wish I was 30 still. I'm a good bit older than that and I still don't feel old at all. If you consider that the fandom started in the mid-late 90s, then all the "OG Furries" would be around my age now.



There are days when I DO feel old. Thankfully it's not too often. 

In my mind, I'll always be young. My body, however, has other ideas.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> There are days when I DO feel old. Thankfully it's not too often.
> 
> In my mind, I'll always be young. My body, however, has other ideas.


I on the other hand would love a nice cushioned rocking chair right about now.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> I on the other hand would love a nice cushioned rocking chair right about now.


Well come on over. Put your feet up. Bring beer. Stop by @Simo 's place and bring some of that delicious dish he's eating.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 14, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Just noticed this thread. I watched a video on YouTube where someone defined a greymuzzle as over 30. I started laughing. If you're under 30 and think 30 is old, just wait a few minutes and you'll be there thinking "I'm not old at all!" I wish I was 30 still. I'm a good bit older than that and I still don't feel old at all. If you consider that the fandom started in the mid-late 90s, then all the "OG Furries" would be around my age now.



Really? I thought it started back in the 80s with a science fiction convention.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Well come on over. Put your feet up. Bring beer. Stop by @Simo 's place and bring some of that delicious dish he's eating.


Sounds like a blast man ! I'll yell at all the kids to get off the lawn too! Can't bring beer over though, only 20 .


----------



## Alstren (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Sounds like a blast man ! I'll yell at all the kids to get off the lawn too! Can't bring beer over though, only 20 .


*Hands you a smoothie with a bendy straw*


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Sounds like a blast man ! I'll yell at all the kids to get off the lawn too! Can't bring beer over though, only 20 .


I will bring beer
And it will be cold


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Sounds like a blast man ! I'll yell at all the kids to get off the lawn too! Can't bring beer over though, only 20 .


That's alright. I have some beer. I'll even let you borrow my walker ("zimmer frame" for those in the UK)! I actually have one in storage I bought years ago for  Halloween costume!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Really? I thought it started back in the 80s with a science fiction convention.


1980, to be exact. The first (kinda) furcon was considered to have happened in 1989 (at least, by some). Though, there are some well-documented 'meets' before that.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

If only teleportation was a thing.  get a 21+ furs bbq going and no need for designated drivers ^^


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Alstren said:


> *Hands you a smoothie with a bendy straw*


Thanks man, smoothies are way better than beer anyways ! Oh bendy straw too, sweet!


Bam_Bams said:


> I will bring beer
> And it will be cold


Cool, just don't tell my parents. They aren't nearly as hip as you guys!


Liam The Red said:


> That's alright. I have some beer. I'll even let you borrow my walker ("zimmer frame" for those in the UK)! I actually have one in storage I bought years ago for  Halloween costume!


Oh good, no shortage on beer then! I'll gladly borrow that walker, makes it easier to get around and it's also a weapon!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> If only teleportation was a thing.  get a 21+ furs bbq going and no need for designated drivers ^^


I haven't forgotten about you! You still need to report for duty for the Trashcan Empire! Serve your trash lord!


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> I haven't forgotten about you! You still need to report for duty for the Trashcan Empire! Serve your trash lord!


Nuuuu, runs off in a cut and dry case of dereliction of duty xD


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Ok, so  . . . Me, Trashy, Alstren, Bam_Bams, Zenoth, . . .wait! Where's @Simo  and @Fuzzylumkin ? and @ACaracalFromWork ?  . . . . .and GIRLS! (for those of us who swing that way)


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> There are days when I DO feel old. Thankfully it's not too often.
> 
> In my mind, I'll always be young. My body, however, has other ideas.


Yeah, my knees and back feel my age occasionally, but I've been lucky in that I look a lot younger than I am. I could pass for early 30s with some Just For Men hair dye. My job as a firefighter forces me to keep in shape, which helps too.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Nuuuu, runs off in a cut and dry case of dereliction of duty xD


There's a trashcan in every building, don't think you can escape me for long!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Yeah, my knees and back feel my age occasionally, but I've been lucky in that I look a lot younger than I am. I could pass for early 30s with some Just For Men hair dye. My job as a firefighter forces me to keep in shape, which helps too.



Another smoke eater! Co0l! Welcome my Brother. (Station Commander, Station 1, RCFD)


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Another smoke eater! Co0l! Welcome my Brother. (Station Commander, Station 1, RCFD)


Nice! Didn't expect to find another FF on here so fast. I'm the captain of my little FD. We have one Type 1 structural pumper and a bunch of wildland apparatus.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Nice! Didn't expect to find another FF on here so fast. I'm the captain of my little FD. We have one Type 1 structural pumper and a bunch of wildland apparatus.


Sweet! Small town? or a Rural Fire District? We started that small. Over the years we have grown some. We now have 4 stations (building a fifth now). My station has 3 class A, two Class b, A quick-attack/rescue, two tankers, misc support rigs and about 56 FF (including volunteers).


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Nice! Didn't expect to find another FF on here so fast. I'm the captain of my little FD. We have one Type 1 structural pumper and a bunch of wildland apparatus.



Wow, that's a cool job. Had a major fire, near where I work, College Park, near DC, in this huge, cheaply built apartment building. Nobody was hurt, but they evacuated the entire University of Maryland (40,000 people). What sucks, is that so many places have relaxed building codes. I live in a renovated rowhouse, built in 1888, and then, they had brick firewalls. One building might burn, but the one connected, would be OK. Cheap ass construction makes me mad.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Wow, that's a cool job. Had a major fire, near where I work, College Park, near DC, in this huge, cheaply built apartment building. Nobody was hurt, but they evacuated the entire University of Maryland (40,000 people). What sucks, is that so many places have relaxed building codes. I live in a renovated rowhouse, built in 1888, and then, they had brick firewalls. One building might burn, but the one connected, would be OK. Cheap ass construction makes me mad.


Wow! That sounds like a pretty big undertaking to evacuate so many people. Most modern housing is built pretty cheap. Codes require minimum protections, but they really aren't adequate most of the time.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Sweet! Small town? or a Rural Fire District? We started that small. Over the years we have grown some. We now have 4 stations (building a fifth now). My station has 3 class A, two Class b, A quick-attack/rescue, two tankers, misc support rigs and about 56 FF (including volunteers).


Rural fire district with a bunch of historic structures. On a good year we have 8 FF, half of them engineers. We just have the one big ladder/pumper engine, miscellaneous small wildland trucks, one ambulance (with one ALS provider if we're lucky), and a water tender. We do technical SAR too, with the level of expertise varying greatly from year to year.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Ok, so  . . . Me, Trashy, Alstren, Bam_Bams, Zenoth, . . .wait! Where's @Simo  and @Fuzzylumkin ? and @ACaracalFromWork ?  . . . . .and GIRLS! (for those of us who swing that way)



Mmmmm....girls....*drools*


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Rural fire district with a bunch of historic structures. On a good year we have 8 FF, half of them engineers. We just have the one big ladder/pumper engine, miscellaneous small wildland trucks, one ambulance (with one ALS provider if we're lucky), and a water tender. We do technical SAR too, with the level of expertise varying greatly from year to year.


I don't want to hijack the thread too much, but I wanted to make sure and recognize one of my Brothers when I meet one . Keep putting the wet stuff on the hot stuff and stay safe my Brother.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Mmmmm....girls....*drools*


Fuzzy I swear I will put you back in your cage if you can't calm down.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Ok, so . . . Me, Trashy, Alstren, Bam_Bams, Zenoth, . . .wait! Where's @Simo and @Fuzzylumkin ? and @ACaracalFromWork ? . . . . .and GIRLS! (for those of us who swing that way)



Hears there is a party, shows up. Turns out it was yesterday. (story of my life)


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

And the rest of the team shows up. . . a day late and a dollar short. . . as usual.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Fuzzy I swear I will put you back in your cage if you can't calm down.


Yeah, liking girls is weird anyways. Now cute boys on the other hand *trashcan drools*


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Mmmmm....girls....*drools*


Better late than never, I guess. *smacks Fuzzy on the back of the head* "Stop drooling on yerself, you're scaring off the girls . . ."


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Yeah, liking girls is weird anyways. Now cute boys on the other hand *trashcan drools*


You too! *bangs on Trashy's lid*  Quit making people think we're all a bunch of perv's.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Better late than never, I guess. *smacks Fuzzy on the back of the head* "Stop drooling on yerself, you're scaring off the girls . . ."



Lol no no pandas are adorable cute and fluffy, not scary


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

You mean, were not a bunch of pervs'?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> You mean, were not a bunch of pervs'?




No no...we are, just better at hiding it..


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> You mean, were not a bunch of pervs'?


I didn't say that . . .just quit scaring off the victims other fun-loving people!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You too! *bangs on Trashy's lid*  Quit making people think we're all a bunch of perv's.


Ow, ow, ow. So I can't be a perv but you get to be abusive to poor innocent trash cans?! 


Bam_Bams said:


> You mean, were not a bunch of pervs'?


I know right!? I mean that's why I signed up here, to be with other pervs!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Hears there is a party, shows up. Turns out it was yesterday. (story of my life)


Actually you're just in time. Did you bring victims more fun-loving people?


Trashsona said:


> Ow, ow, ow. So I can't be a perv but you get to be abusive to poor innocent trash cans?!


again . . .I didn't say that. Just quit being so OBVIOUS. You'll scare them away.


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Ow, ow, ow. So I can't be a perv but you get to be abusive to poor innocent trash cans?!
> 
> I know right!? I mean that's why I signed up here, to be with other pervs!


affectionately rattles the lid of The Can


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Where are all the victims girls at anyway?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Where are all the victims girls at anyway?


Dunno . . .I think they're in hiding.


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

seriously, how could they not want to come over and have a beer with us.
look how fuzzy we are!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> affectionately rattles the lid of The Can


*trash can purring noises*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Especially me?!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Especially me?!


Yes . . . .you're cute and fuzzy . . . . . .stop fishing for compliments.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Yes . . . .you're cute and fuzzy . . . . . .stop fishing for compliments.



Lol I'm fishing for ladies


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I'm fishing for ladies


I think they've all logged off for the night, or at least for now.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I'm fishing for ladies


Pretty sure you have better odds catching a unicorn than a lady .


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Pretty sure you have better odds catching a unicorn than a lady .


BWAAAHAAAAHAAAA!!!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Pretty sure you have better odds catching a unicorn than a lady .



Lol you are so right, the ratio is way skewed in the male persuasion


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol you are so right, the ratio is way skewed in the male persuasion


Like i've said before: If you are into males, it's a target rich environment.


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

well, if its a sausage fest, then we may as well have a bbq


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Like i've said before: If you are into males, it's a target rich environment.


Yes it is and I'm enjoying every second of it !


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Yes it is and I'm enjoying every second of it !


 Sure. There's a reason I call you "Trashy".


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm trying to sign up for beta for this new game and this google, Select the pictures with the cars won't let me pass, WHO MADE THIS, WHY DOES IT EXIST, WHY IS IT HERE!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I'm trying to sign up for beta for this new game and this google, Select the pictures with the cars won't let me pass, WHO MADE THIS, WHY DOES IT EXIST, WHAT IS IT HERE!


They have those for Furaffinity too. You have to do it a few times, might need to reload the page. What game are you signing up for?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I'm trying to sign up for beta for this new game and this google, Select the pictures with the cars won't let me pass, WHO MADE THIS, WHY DOES IT EXIST, WHAT IS IT HERE!


It's the dreaded "capcha" monster. They can be a real pain in the ass. I sympathize with you.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

a new fighting game called absolver.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

Gotta have that emergancy bbq case ready and in the freezer for when it's needed xD


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

I Want One!!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm not gonna play google's troll picture game forget that.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


>


Delicious! I wish meat consumption was that convenient. And now I'm hungry


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 14, 2017)

Zenoth said:


>


I can't 'Like' this hard enough

I work for a German company, and love a good pun-ishment


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Hmmm . . .Sausages in a box . . .what does THAT remind me of . . .


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hmmm . . .Sausages in a box . . .what does THAT remind me of . . .



Reminds me of my slutty years.. lol


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Reminds me of my slutty years.. lol


Oh. Oohh. Oooooooohhhhhhhhh, I get it.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 14, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> I can't 'Like' this hard enough
> 
> I work for a German company, and love a good pun-ishment


A-are you my neighbor that parks the Urban German Grill van in the parking lot all the time, with the towable grill for parties !?!?!?!?!  I need to know, because I want to make friends with them, the menu on their webpage makes me droool


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Actually you're just in time. Did you bring victims more fun-loving people?



No, I'm just a party of one.( I would post a pic, but even FAF doesn't want to load my mug )


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> No, I'm just a party of one.( I would post a pic, but even FAF doesn't want to load my mug )



Just do it...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

_Flex claws and leans back in chair_* So what are you guys planning to do this summer? any plans any plans hmmmm?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> _Flex claws and leans back in chair_* So what are you guys planning to do this summer? any plans any plans hmmmm?



Since I just moved closer to the city, I'd like to do more fur meets, and take my kiddo to the zoo more.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Since I just moved closer to the city, I'd like to do more fur meets, and take my kiddo to the zoo more.


the human zoo?


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

Ha - trying to breed emos
Like they're endangered or anything!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> the human zoo?


That's called a call center


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

And its winter here...
so i'll be rugging up


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> And its winter here...
> so i'll be rugging up


Where is here


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

Oz
Specifically the East coast


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

Where you at?


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> That's called a call center


Toooo true


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> Where you at?



Portland Oregon Vancouver WA area...but would much rather be in OZ. Lol spent a year in NZ


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice!
NZ is beautiful.  Picture postcard

I have yet to venture to North America.  I have a cuz and a nice friend in Edmonton.
So I'd love to do the tourist bit and catch up with them....   $$$


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 15, 2017)

In the words of Beak and Family. Put a hand up if you're in demand of, something fresh that'll make you wanna stand up. Up up up and away to the land of, O-o-o Oregon Put your hands up. ^^

myspace.com: growing pains


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

whoop whoop


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Portland Oregon Vancouver WA area...but would much rather be in OZ. Lol spent a year in NZ



i was stuck in NZ for 5 months because i ran out of money and the Australian Embassy was just like "its New Zealand not hong kong you don't need a visa to be here we can't send you home you'll have to find work or ask some one to wire you money"


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i was stuck in NZ for 5 months because i ran out of money and the Australian Embassy was just like "its New Zealand not hong kong you don't need a visa to be here we can't send you home you'll have to find work or ask some one to wire you money"



Lol I wish I knew that then


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I wish I knew that then



nah its just AUS NZ we're really close so we have a duel citizenship type of deal

it took so long to get home cause the guy i was staying with was like "no you're paying rent and buying your own food" so it took a while to find work/save my family refused to send me money cause they said the experience should be taken as a "life lesson"


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> nah its just AUS NZ we're really close so we have a duel citizenship type of deal



Yea I knew a few auzzies when I lived there


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

Life lesson
ouch - that a bit harsh


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

As an American I don't understand "other places" and what do you do there :V


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> As an American I don't understand "other places" and what do you do there :V



Enjoy real freedoms?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Enjoy real freedoms?


pretty sure America is something like 9th/10th on the international freedom index




Bam_Bams said:


> Life lesson
> ouch - that a bit harsh



i said this in another thread but my family are wealthy and at 15 they decided to cut me off and become self reliant and value money so that when i do get what ever i inherit i don't just instantly blow it all they kicked me out of home at 18 and this is how strict they are with the cut off i once went 9 days without food cause i didn't know how to manage my money


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

Mind you, I used to live in Newtown, and that is an ecosystem of its own.
Once you get in there, getting out is a battle!
So many hipsters, it hurts


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i said this in another thread but my family are wealthy and at 15 they decided to cut me off and become self reliant and value money so that when i do get what ever i inherit i don't just instantly blow it all they kicked me out of home at 18 and this is how strict they are with the cut off i once went 9 days without food cause i didn't know how to manage my money



That is kinda how I learned to cook.
I went bush for three months with a few 'essentials' and as I was a long way from anyone, I had to learn to cook something or go hungry real quick.
Then I ended up in Sydney....


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> Then I ended up in Sydney....


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

I am intimately familiar with that building on the left...


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jun 15, 2017)

Random question…
Anyone else here still get chocolate advent calendars?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> Random question…
> Anyone else here still get chocolate advent calendars?



Lol no...but I'm pretty anti Christmas lol. I celebrate for my son but yea otherwise...


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 15, 2017)

Gone for a day and so much has happened.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> Gone for a day and so much has happened.



Tsk tsk tsk, pay attention next time Missy!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 15, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> Gone for a day and so much has happened.


I was beginning to wonder if we had scared you off.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I was beginning to wonder if we had scared you off.



I think we did ....


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 15, 2017)

XD No I just have a funky work schedule


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> XD No I just have a funky work schedule



Which is girl talk for "y'all a bunch of weirdos"


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello! Whats up?


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 15, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Another smoke eater! Co0l! Welcome my Brother. (Station Commander, Station 1, RCFD)





RivendellWolf said:


> Nice! Didn't expect to find another FF on here so fast. I'm the captain of my little FD. We have one Type 1 structural pumper and a bunch of wildland apparatus.


 I fought wild-land fires for a decade; including a great deal of urban interface firefighting work. One meets some interesting folks in that line of work.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Hello! Whats up?



Sup beautiful


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 15, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> I fought wild-land fires for a decade; including a great deal of urban interface firefighting work. One meets some interesting folks in that line of work.


And yet, here we all are.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 15, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Hello! Whats up?


Hello. Welcome to Fuzzybutt's Bar and Grill.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Which is girl talk for "y'all a bunch of weirdos"


Lol nope code for I work retail


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Hello! Whats up?


yo good to have another kitty on the block oh snap.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Lol I love that my post is 30 pages in now


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I love that my post is 30 pages in now


Ya. Apparently, you started a "Thing".


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Ya. Apparently, you started a "Thing".


It would be a better *thing* if someone just started serving my damn burgers I thought this was a grill!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Ya. Apparently, you started a "Thing".


Lol I'm down for that, I wanna be one of those furs that gets recognized at cons


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 15, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hello. Welcome to Fuzzybutt's Bar and Grill.



Thanks! 



ACaracalFromWork said:


> yo good to have another kitty on the block oh snap.



Ye boi! All the kitties!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

How are you guys doing today? :3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Good...bored but good, need to be entertained  dance Kittie!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

I dance when I feel like and I still never got my burger!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

I got your burger right here


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> How are you guys doing today? :3



I'm doing okay. Taking it easy after house hunting. :'D


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I'm doing okay. Taking it easy after house hunting. :'D


I just moved into our new den a few days ago. im super happy with it.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I just moved into our new den a few days ago. im super happy with it.



Aw congrats, Dude! Glad you're happy with it!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Aw congrats, Dude! Glad you're happy with it!


We moved to a city, the town we were living in the house market was out of control, a livable house with three bedrooms and two baths was 130k to 145k
annoyed we had to leave town but oh well.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> We moved to a city, the town we were living in the house market was out of control, a livable house with three bedrooms and two baths was 130k to 145k
> annoyed we had to leave town but oh well.



Aw damn that sucks. :/


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Probably for the best, btw your art is fantastic.


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Where are all the victims girls at anyway?



What is this thing you speak of, this, 'girl'? I do not think anyone here has seen one.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> What is this thing you speak of, this, 'girl'? I do not think anyone here has seen one.


Excuse me Simo, i'm trying to speak to this *lady.*
Also how are you doing Simo?


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> We moved to a city, the town we were living in the house market was out of control, a livable house with three bedrooms and two baths was 130k to 145k
> annoyed we had to leave town but oh well.



OMG, compared to here, that would be a bargain! Where is this utopia, you fled? 

I think here, in an OK neighborhood, you'd pay maybe $300,ooo for a decent rowhouse, and in DC, more like $500,000- and up. I have always just rented,on account of never being able to save enough money to put down.


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Excuse me Simo, i'm trying to speak to this *lady.*
> Also how are you doing Simo?



Woah, I'm seeing things! A female! I'm not gonna be scared, though, I'm a brave skunk 

And am doing good, temp went down, and it's only 80, as opposed to 100, and I'm not good in hot weather, so I'm happy. How are you?

Also, welcome to the old furs home Lea!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, compared to here, that would be a bargain! Where is this utopia, you fled?
> 
> I think here, in an OK neighborhood, you'd pay maybe $300,ooo for a decent rowhouse, and in DC, more like $500,000- and up. I have always just rented,on account of never being able to save enough money to put down.


How do you poeple afford such prices.


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> How do you poeple afford such prices.



Good question! One way is that some of these older rowhouses are very big, and built in the late 1800s, when the city (Baltimore) was booming. So a three story home could often be quite large, and each floor might have, say, 1,200 square feet. (or more, even 2,000 per floor) So many times, people live on two floors, and make one an apartment. In buildings that are more intact/original, and have the old details intact, you often get two fireplaces, per floor, and high ceilings, wood floors, and such. It used to be a lot cheaper, I think it's folks moving up from DC to Baltimore, that really drove prices up.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I'm down for that, I wanna be one of those furs that gets recognized at cons


Careful! I wouldn't want you to end up a Popufur like @Yakamaru ! Getting followed around . . . People begging for autographs . . .


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> How are you guys doing today? :3


I'm ghosting in from my phone while at work. Sshhh


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Popufur like @Yakamaru


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 15, 2017)

OMFG @Yakamaru why you follow me!?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> OMFG @Yakamaru why you follow me!?


He be like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :V


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Yo fuzzy! when's the band for the bar coming!? is it still on!?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Yo fuzzy! when's the band for the bar coming!? is it still on!?



Of course...furry polka band...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Of course...furry polka band...


Fuzzy... sigh... I was told it was a rock band... and sigh
I'll be good I'll listen.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> OMFG @Yakamaru why you follow me!?


...What? D:


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> How are you guys doing today? :3


This quote fits my day:
"It's a beautiful day, full of opportunity!"

Despite being at work from the time I woke up until about 20 minutes ago, I've planned out a new arc for my DnD campaign section, mentally fleshed out three more characters and finished off a Fursona badge. Considering I now have all night to poke at any of this, I am a very happy camper. Plus now I get to play with my new laminating machine! **Somehow inadvertently laminates my horns**


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Fuzzy... sigh... I was told it was a rock band... and sigh
> I'll be good I'll listen.



No skunk brothers CD called polka polka polka then?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 15, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> This quote fits my day:
> "It's a beautiful day, full of opportunity!"
> 
> Despite being at work from the time I woke up until about 20 minutes ago, I've planned out a new arc for my DnD campaign section, mentally fleshed out three more characters and finished off a Fursona badge. Considering I now have all night to poke at any of this, I am a very happy camper. Plus now I get to play with my new laminating machine! **Somehow inadvertently laminates my horns**



Omg you could laminate blank character sheets and not have to deal with eraser smudges and shit.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 15, 2017)

Imagine like a mix of Carrot Top and Wee Man


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Just do it...



I'm sorry guys, I thought I could do it, but nope I just can't bring myself to take a selfie. I have a three year old pic of me I could post though if that would work?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I'm sorry guys, I thought I could do it, but nope I just can't bring myself to take a selfie. I have a three year old pic of me I could post though if that would work?



Someone get the bouncer on this one


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Someone get the bouncer on this one


Liam is bouncer remember :V


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Liam is bouncer remember :V



Liam...sick em!


----------



## Alstren (Jun 15, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I'm sorry guys, I thought I could do it, but nope I just can't bring myself to take a selfie. I have a three year old pic of me I could post though if that would work?


You don't have to post a selfie it was just a silly thing for fun.


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 15, 2017)

Moring furry colleagues
Wassup!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> Moring furry colleagues
> Wassup!


YO bro! WASSSSUPPP!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Liam is bouncer remember :V


The five inch tall fox with a head the size of a bowling ball is our bouncer? We really need a budget bigger then a medium bag of kibble.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 15, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Omg you could laminate blank character sheets and not have to deal with eraser smudges and shit.


Mind blown...then again I can just use digital sheets! Given that I'm DMing and a lack of space at the table, probably will end up doing that (sadly).



Alstren said:


> You don't have to post a selfie it was just a silly thing for fun.


That.



Bam_Bams said:


> Moring furry colleagues
> Wassup!





ACaracalFromWork said:


> YO bro! WASSSSUPPP!


WASSSSSSUUUUUUPPPPP!   







Trashsona said:


> The five inch tall fox with a head the size of a bowling ball is our bouncer? We really need a budget bigger then a medium bag of kibble.


It's not the size that matters, it's the....no sorry it actually does matter when you're small enough to be sat on.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Jun 15, 2017)

When others say old I say seasoned.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Kurrundo the light fox said:


> When others say old I say seasoned.


Hello, welcome to Fuzzy's Bar and Grill.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 15, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> It's not the size that matters, it's the....no sorry it actually does matter when you're small enough to be sat on.


Good thing some of us are well sized


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 16, 2017)

Alstren said:


> You don't have to post a selfie it was just a silly thing for fun.



Fun? What pray-tell, is "fun?"
Yeah I know,but I think it's also fun to at least know what the person you're talking to looks like. Though, giving everyone a voice is tough, but who doesn't want to sound like Alvin and the chipmunks.

Here you go! It's in black and white because I'm *cough* Old *cough* Fashioned.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 16, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Fun? What pray-tell, is "fun?"
> Yeah I know,but I think it's also fun to at least know what the person you're talking to looks like. Though, giving everyone a voice is tough, but who doesn't want to sound like Alvin and the chipmunks.
> 
> Here you go! It's in black and white because I'm *cough* Old *cough* Fashioned.



I'm a sucker for old fashioned photos.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 16, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> I'm a sucker for old fashioned photos.



Yes, they are beautiful and informative all at the same time!


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Fun? What pray-tell, is "fun?"
> Yeah I know,but I think it's also fun to at least know what the person you're talking to looks like. Though, giving everyone a voice is tough, but who doesn't want to sound like Alvin and the chipmunks.
> 
> Here you go! It's in black and white because I'm *cough* Old *cough* Fashioned.



Wow you look handsome... I mean um great... I.. um... I... er...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't know if I should butt into the conversation, or just sit in the distance, observing..

Have a kebabplate!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 16, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Wow you look handsome... I mean um great... I.. um... I... er...



Haha, No one has ever really associated me with those words before; I'm a bit flabbergasted and flattered all at the same time! Thanks, I really appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

So, what's the business of the day ladies and gentlefurs?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

you know doing EH and meh and uhhh


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 16, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So, what's the business of the day ladies and gentlefurs?



How about Gardening? Have some flowers! (^w^)


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

Those are really cool Old Fashioned


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 16, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Those are really cool Old Fashioned


They sure are! I figured they were worth sharing, the top one is an amaryllis and the bottom is a day-lilly my great-grandmother planted.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 16, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> How about Gardening? Have some flowers! (^w^) View attachment 19557 View attachment 19558



Those are amazing! Did you grow them yourself?


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 16, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Those are amazing! Did you grow them yourself?


I gave the lilies some bone meal and water, but mother nature really took care of the rest. The amaryllis was a surprise though, it somehow survived the late frost we got and bloomed.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

Do you guys use a chat room? I been wanting to join one but I don't know.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So, what's the business of the day ladies and gentlefurs?


I don't know if the forums will allow me to post the picture of what i'm working on today xD It's pretty pg-13 but better safe than sorry xD *cough* check your discord *cough*


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Do you guys use a chat room? I been wanting to join one but I don't know.


This thread has gone on long enough that it may be time to think about making a discord server for it ^^


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

I'd be down for that if everyone would be willing to join


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

Ok, so it's been deemed safe enough, I'll share the WIP, that i'm aiming to finish today .


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 16, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So, what's the business of the day ladies and gentlefurs?



Been workin on this big baby and doin some rping


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

That's awesome !!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

So... show of paws who would join an adult furs discord??


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

o/


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 16, 2017)

This one!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

that would be cool


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 16, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I gave the lilies some bone meal and water, but mother nature really took care of the rest. The amaryllis was a surprise though, it somehow survived the late frost we got and bloomed.



Aw thats so cool! They are beautiful! ❤❤


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

Discord server up Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Aw thats so cool! They are beautiful! ❤❤




Sooooooo... where's your selfie?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

So. Anyone a DuckTales fan?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> So. Anyone a DuckTales fan?


Sorry only a WB kids and Cartoon network fan in the 90s


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> So. Anyone a DuckTales fan?



Hell yea, that show was awesome


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

I changed my monitor settings and now everything is out of wack [MAD]

did a reset my eyes burns!


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

Used to watch Duck Tales, and Samurai Pizza Cats everyday before school.  There wasn't much else on at 6am.   That and Darkwing Duck ^^. 
Did you see they are doing a remake of Duck Tales !!


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh wait, that's the 2017 trailer for Duck Tales, I guess that answers the remake question lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Oh wait, that's the 2017 trailer for Duck Tales, I guess that answers the remake question lol



I heard there was a darkwing duck remake in the works too


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Oh wait, that's the 2017 trailer for Duck Tales, I guess that answers the remake question lol


Yup. 2017 one. David Tennant as Scrooge!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 16, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Sooooooo... where's your selfie?



Don't have one.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Don't have one.


Us cats have a image to uphold we're not gonna spoil it for some selfie for gawkers drool over :3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Us cats have a image to uphold we're not gonna spoil it for some selfie for gawkers drool over :3


 
Lame :l


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

So weird I changed my monitor settings and the forums looks awful and text is hard to read but youtube videos look amazing now
the forums looks super bright now.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 16, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Do you guys use a chat room? I been wanting to join one but I don't know.



I'm actually in a couple of servers on discord. It can be quite fun!

I would recommend it, but only if you can stomach/enjoy the occasional dramatic performance.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I'm actually in a couple of servers on discord. It can be quite fun!
> 
> I would recommend it, but only if you can stomach/enjoy the occasional dramatic performance.


I wouldn't know where to start, I prefer smaller active groups


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

Well there is Fuzzy's one that just went up apart from that I know we have an non official main server *digs around to find the link again*


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 16, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I wouldn't know where to start, I prefer smaller active groups



I can send you some discord invites letter if you'd like. I have a couple in mind I think you'll like.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

You might hate me for saying this but I prefer to be not using voice chat unless it's a game or an issue that requires me to do so.
thats why im like I don't know with discord, I have had were poeple would refuse to talk to me unless I used voice.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

Well from what I can tell so far, on that one everyone seems to be predominantly using text chat.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Well from what I can tell so far, on that one everyone seems to be predominantly using text chat.


Alright cool
how do you get accepted?


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Alright cool
> how do you get accepted?


You join it and then get senpai Yakamaru to notice you and he will unlock the channels for you.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

Yea it's mostly text based, unless while gaming


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

Here's the one Fuzzy just set up Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

Sudden selfie time!!... And...go!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 16, 2017)

I found one for @ACaracalFromWork :


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 16, 2017)

Selfie? This counts:


Spoiler: Warning Big


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I can send you some discord invites letter if you'd like. I have a couple in mind I think you'll like.


sure


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

Ooooooo that's really neat LoEM. I'am assuming its for a con?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 16, 2017)

I joined discord but I haven't been on because of school and work and I got my first warning that if I don't participate I'll be cut off


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I joined discord but I haven't been on because of school and work and I got my first warning that if I don't participate I'll be cut off


From school, work or discord?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 16, 2017)

Alstren said:


> From school, work or discord?


from discord


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 16, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> from discord


Well, if you're not afraid to hang with us, Fuzzy Butts discord invite is just back a few posts. We are kinda hanging out there right now.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

Well that just sounds wrong, you being there even if inactive doesn't hurt anybody and shouldn't be a problem, maybe they were joking? In your shoes id check with that servers admin for clarification.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I joined discord but I haven't been on because of school and work and I got my first warning that if I don't participate I'll be cut off


Unless you're in a competitive clan for a game that doesn't make sense really to give you a warning.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 16, 2017)

There are some that require you to get with an admin within a certain timeframe to verify you are not a bot or they will kick you off. It happens.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 16, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Ooooooo that's really neat LoEM. I'am assuming its for a con?


God I hope so. Truth is my intent was something to make me smile (definitely does that), spruce up my pack (100% there) and be a passive hint to my peeps of what my interests are (in progress). I am looking to go to a Con eventually. Just a lot of money and a long assed drive to do so


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> So. Anyone a DuckTales fan?



I think you already know the answer. I don't think there's anyone who grew up in the '80s or '90s who doesn't have a nostalgic soft spot for the original show. It's pretty clear to me that's why they brought it back.

I've been checking my programming schedule trying to find it. Still haven't seen it yet. I heard it was supposed to be on Disney XD but idk.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 16, 2017)

Damn! I could dig some new Duck Tales.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 17, 2017)

dude I watched and loved the old one. the new one looks awesome!!!


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 17, 2017)

The only thing I would dig more than new Duck Tales would be new Chip N' Dale's Rescue Rangers. I had a bit of a crush on Gadget back in the day!


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 17, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> The only thing I would dig more than new Duck Tales would be new Chip N' Dale's Rescue Rangers. I had a bit of a crush on Gadget back in the day!



Disney Cartoons had the catchiest theme songs back in the day. In fact, I'm diggin' me some of that right now.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 17, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I joined discord but I haven't been on because of school and work and I got my first warning that if I don't participate I'll be cut off



Is this Furryland?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 17, 2017)

HMM, Furryland  a theme park for furries the idea excites me but worrisome at the sametime :3


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 17, 2017)

mmmm Furryland
that would only attract people in the centre of the bell curve!


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jun 17, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> The only thing I would dig more than new Duck Tales would be new Chip N' Dale's Rescue Rangers. I had a bit of a crush on Gadget back in the day!


If the brought back Chip N' Dale's Rescue Rangers I would totally watch it. It was one of my favorite shows.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 17, 2017)

*makes coffee for everyone*


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 17, 2017)

what's furry land????


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 17, 2017)

A discord server. That's one of the places that make you basically "apply" to participate.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 17, 2017)

i think i might be in that...idk...i stopped participating and have been getting emails about my warnings...I've had finals and work haven't had much time


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 17, 2017)

You can come and hang with us anytime at "Fuzzy's Bar and Grill". We made our own server to take the "Adult" thread from here to. No restrictions. Me, Fuzzy, ACaracal, Alstren, Zenoth, SinFrame, and a few others hang out there in t he evenings alot. When you have time to chat and hang out, let me know and I'll arrange an invite. I'm the Bouncer.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 17, 2017)

Well at the same time lets not completely abandon this either.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 17, 2017)

You'll notice I'm still commenting.  I agree. I want to stay connected to the larger community. I'm not abandoning, just enhancing. I still want to meet people and take part in larger discussions. That's just where I go to "let my hair down" as it were.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 17, 2017)

My head base is done! 3 1/2 months left until the whole suit should be finished. The wait is going to suck, but it'll be worth it when it finally gets here.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 17, 2017)

That looks really good! Is it your first?


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 17, 2017)

Yep, first suit ever. I found the maker right here actually. I wanted a very accurate match to my ref sheet, the top of which is my avatar. I think she's going to do a much closer job than any of the big  fursuit makers would have been able to do. Its a very complex design. I'm hoping to debut the suit at Anthro Weekend Utah this fall, and later at MFF.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 17, 2017)

Sweet! I was thinking about going to Anthro Weekend Utah. It's only a couple hours away from me.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 17, 2017)

I like the idea of going to a smaller con for my first suiting adventure. SLC isn't exactly close to me, but its less than a full day's drive. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Simo (Jun 17, 2017)

My dishes are piling up, and the floor could be mopped....

Hmmm...is there any way we might make some of the younger furs have to do chores? I feel this should be a right of furry passage, and all furs under 18 must clean, mop, do dishes, and keep our places tidy. And if they are good, they may even get to play the Atari  : P


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 17, 2017)

LOL atari.....bring back the n64


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 17, 2017)

YAY! let's bring back the oldies.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 17, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> LOL atari.....bring back the n64


I would say yes but I don't think I can handle the old n64 controller again
Gamecube and ps2 yo I had some good times on the first xbox too
I was one of 1 out 50 poeple who owned the first xbox :V


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 18, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I would say yes but I don't think I can handle the old n64 controller again
> Gamecube and ps2 yo I had some good times on the first xbox too
> I was one of 1 out 50 poeple who owned the first xbox :V



I still have one and play it.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> My dishes are piling up, and the floor could be mopped....
> 
> Hmmm...is there any way we might make some of the younger furs have to do chores? I feel this should be a right of furry passage, and all furs under 18 must clean, mop, do dishes, and keep our places tidy. And if they are good, they may even get to play the Atari  : P


Atari, while spoil them, make then experience the Commadore 64 first.  Facemaker is a true right of passage xD


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Atari, while spoil them, make then experience the Commadore 64 first.  Facemaker is a true right of passage xD


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

OH GOD the commodore...i've only seen that in a jon tron video LOL. I have a gamecube, xbox 360, ps2 and a 3ds...but ps2 is still my favorite...that console was perfect.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 18, 2017)

My introduction to computers was the Apple II C. Crude as ass. The paper had the holes and perforations on the sides so it could run through the dot matrix printer.


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Atari, while spoil them, make then experience the Commadore 64 first.  Facemaker is a true right of passage xD



Yes, we have been too kind. If the floors sparkle, the windows gleam, they shall have the Radio-shack TRS-80


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 18, 2017)

That's fancy and powerful. Here is a picture of my first computer. A TI-99/4a


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 18, 2017)

Gah, I feel too young to even be reading this right now. My first console was the NES, and my family didn't even own a computer until the 90s.

SNES is my all time favorite gaming console though.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 18, 2017)

Pffffft my first console was N64 xDD


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 18, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Pffffft my first console was N64 xDD




That was one epic console!

Goldeneye 007 on N64 all the way baby!!!Many of boy hours were wasted away on that game.

Listening to the intro brings upon a wave of nostalgia I can't even explain...


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 18, 2017)

i just noticed you existed @RivendellWolf

i was lucky enough to visit Rivendell before it was demolished the only thing that's left is a stone archway also hobbiton is an actual suburb now you can buy the holes they're like normal houses on the inside with a Tudor theme


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Pffffft my first console was N64 xDD


N64 was the first console I owned, then I got an xbox first to say screw you the ps2 kids.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 18, 2017)

First console I actually owned myself was the GameCube (although I started gaming on the nes, old school)


----------



## redfox_81 (Jun 18, 2017)

My first console was the Sega Megadrive (that's the Genesis for you Westerners), and my first computer was the Acorn Electron. 

Gaming on the Electron consisted of loading games off a cassette tape which took at least 20 minutes, and wasn't always guaranteed to work. Plus they frequently crashed and were all 90% complete guff. Good times!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

redfox_81 said:


> Gaming on the Electron consisted of loading games off a cassette tape which took at least 20 minutes, and wasn't always guaranteed to work. Plus they frequently crashed and were all 90% complete guff. Good times!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

oh man that is some old software...i remember the first compute i used was a cream colored mac and they had mathblaster on it. first console is the n64 and ps1....i grew up in a good time


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 18, 2017)

My first console was a hand-me-down Commadore 64 ^^,  it was awesome till it started spitting smoke out the back. Then I got a game boy, then sega genesis, then playstation. Now I just game on PC ^^


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 18, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> My first console was a hand-me-down Commadore 64



i also had one of these


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 18, 2017)

hehe @MsRavage  I remember math blaster, good times.   My first PC was one of them giant beige boxes that came with like 60 floppy discs to install everything and make it work.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 18, 2017)

My first console was an Atari 2600.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 18, 2017)

The N64 was almost my entire childhood, it just had so many good games namely Banjo Kazooie being my favorite. Hell I still have my original N64 from back in the day and it still works.


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> That's fancy and powerful. Here is a picture of my first computer. A TI-99/4a



Nice! My first computer was the Atari 400:








Console: Atari 2600, then got a NES. 'Newest' console is a PS1. Oh, wait, and a PS2.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> My first computer was the Atari 400



My dad has one of these stored in one of the barns. I thought about playing with it, but I always get distracted.


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> My dad has one of these stored in one of the barns. I thought about playing with it, but I always get distracted.



The games were fun, but an actual computer? Not so useful! I think it had 4 k RAM. I later had an Atari 800, all jacked up with 64K RAM! Whoa!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> The games were fun, but an actual computer? Not so useful! I think it had 4 k RAM. I later had an Atari 800, all jacked up with 64K RAM! Whoa!


I refuse recognize the computer as a gaming system till the Windows XP and up


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 18, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I refuse recognize the computer as a gaming system till the Windows XP and up



What Reader Rabbit for 8088 dos not good enough for you!


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I refuse recognize the computer as a gaming system till the Windows XP and up



*sneaks in and replaces your system with an Atari 400*

*includes some fun games like Centipede and Dig Dug*


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 18, 2017)

But but ....what about Kaliko Vision ^^


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't know specific models, but the earliest computers I ever used were in school, roughly early 90s onward. All macs, since that was the thing back then.
I remember the games more than the actual machines.
Math Munchers, Dino Park Tycoon, Oregon Trail, Carmen San Diego, and so many more DOS games. Good times.

As far as other consoles, my family most stuck to Nintendo and Playstation, then I started with xbox later on. Systems I've owned, in order; NES, SNES, Gameboy (original grey brick), PS1, N64, Gamecube, PS2, Gameboy Advance, Wii, DS, Xbox 360, currently just 3DS and Xbox One.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 18, 2017)

@Simo Turns out the barn Atari is an 800 it has the 810 drive and the 410 recorder thing. Looks like all the cables are there except one power supply that looks like the mice chewed it up pretty good.



Zenoth said:


> Kaliko Vision



Do you mean Coleco Vision?


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2017)

Oddly, though, I played tons more pinball machines...I LOVED pinballs, and going to the arcade. Really miss them. Well, actually have some old ones, mostly in storage, but I preferred the physical feel of these to video games, and was sad to see them fade away, really. Most of the machines I have are by D. Gottlieb, late70s. Genie, Target Alpha, Sinbad, Aquarius.

And going to the arcade was kinda thrilling...tough older kids smoking, you felt maybe a bit scared, but it was exciting, actually having to go someplace, to play games. I wish this was still the case; the era of so much time indoors has always sorta worried me.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

lol i tried playing the snes with a kirby game and it was fun!! but man you guys were around when gaming started poking its head out...thats so cool!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> And going to the arcade was kinda thrilling...tough older kids smoking, you felt maybe a bit scared, but it was exciting, actually having to go someplace, to play games. I wish this was still the case; the era of so much time indoors has always sorta worried me.


Not to mention the pockets full of quarters.


MsRavage said:


> lol i tried playing the snes with a kirby game and it was fun!! but man you guys were around when gaming started poking its head out...thats so cool!!


Ya, we're old school. lol


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

there is absolutely nothing wrong with that!! do you guys still play games?


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes, arcades were amazing. That was as social as gaming got back then, before people could just sit at home and hide behind a username. :3

As for still playing... I do sometimes, though not as often as I did in my childhood. Most games nowadays don't hold my attention for long, yet I can still load up a classic SNES game and play through to the end.

I recently started making the jump from console back to PC, though I only have a few games on steam so far.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 18, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> there is absolutely nothing wrong with that!! do you guys still play games?


Absolutely! I have an original xbox I play on quite a bit. I also do some hard core gaming on my PC. "Never to old to play"

"Old enough to know better, Young enough to still want to" lol


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice!!! i miss playing pc ...i miss MMO's


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

thatOrion said:


> Yes, arcades were amazing..


I don't care for arcades today half the games are spin 2 win machines with half normal arcade least the ones I see.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

oh man not in my area...we have a place called round1....and its awesome they have mario kart 8, initial d, fighting games, shooting games, beat games, flight games, skiing,horror and so much more!!! i love going to the arcade but its really expensive


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

spin 2 win machines like this


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 18, 2017)

That's not an arcade game, that's a thinly disguised slot machine.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> That's not an arcade game, that's a thinly disguised slot machine.


I think it bad to teach kids casino style games
why would you give up something like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




always enjoy skee ball and pinball machines though.


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 18, 2017)

Yeah, sadly the one arcade in my area is gone, but even when it was still around it had actual arcade games still... they were just poorly maintained, which is the reason they closed.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

the round 1 over here has both the ticket games and the cool video game style arcade  and tons of claw machines and japanese/korean photo booths


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 18, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> the round 1 over here has both the ticket games and the cool video game style arcade  and tons of claw machines and japanese/korean photo booths


You are lucky to still have a proper arcade in your area, enjoy it while you can :3


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

where are you guys from? there's a bunch of arcade games like that over here.


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2017)

Arcades are now glorified casinos mainly, and not really much fun...I mean, I used to go to that had maybe 20+ pinball machine, and 20 video games, and pool tables. You didn't have those ticket spitting machines, or win prizes, you just went to play, and have fun. There's not too many like these left, mainly more like'museum' or retro arcade places. There's a pinball museum in Asbury Park, NJ, you can go and play, that's fun!

I play my NES a bit, but not too much. Would not mind a Sega Genesis; looks like it had fun games. I like cartoony, bright games best.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

I remember this one Arcade a few years was hiding in a Flea market building and had hidden arcade with two a couple of DDR machines and some random stuff
poeple were using the DDR machines to compete.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

OHH DDR..so much fun but i suck at it


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

I want to go to a pinball musem


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 18, 2017)

In Boise, Idaho there is an arcade that has literally thousands of old arcade games. nickel a play. They have everything you can think of. Big warehouse place. Called 'POJO's'


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

i would love to go to that...i can play metal slug forever


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I want to go to a pinball musem



That's a great one, Tim Arnold's place! He used to own a chain of Arcades where I went to college, East Lansing, called Pinball Pete's.

Before the museum, he used to open up his collection, and have these Pinball Fun Nights, once a year...went to one, once. That's the best collection there is, wish it was closer to Baltimore : )

What was odd: playing the _exact_ games I had played of his, 20 years earlier...


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 18, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i just noticed you existed @RivendellWolf
> 
> i was lucky enough to visit Rivendell before it was demolished the only thing that's left is a stone archway also hobbiton is an actual suburb now you can buy the holes they're like normal houses on the inside with a Tudor theme


Was it a Lord of the Rings/Hobbit amusement park or something? Never heard of that before. My fursona/username is a nod to both JRR Tolkien and to my favorite band, Rush (big Tolkien geeks). He's a little bit elflike as far as his non-canine side, so it seemed a fitting name. His home town is also a somewhat similar high-mountain village.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 19, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Was it a Lord of the Rings/Hobbit amusement park or something? Never heard of that before. My fursona/username is a nod to both JRR Tolkien and to my favorite band, Rush (big Tolkien geeks). He's a little bit elflike as far as his non-canine side, so it seemed a fitting name. His home town is also a somewhat similar high-mountain village.



nah man Jackson actually built those places






















the only thing left is the shire Jackson bought farmland that wasn't being used built hobbiton then sold it off after the movie it even has a pub as seen up there

Jackson prefers practical large scale sets where possible


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

OMG wow that is amazing...i should watch LOTR now :O


----------



## Saiko (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OMG wow that is amazing...i should watch LOTR now :O


If possible, find copies of the extended editions. The added footage makes each movie quite a time commitment, but there's no going back to the originals afterwards.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

Spoiler










a meme, also good night guys.


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2017)

Later on, I'd love to talk about how much phones have changed, over time...from the days of the land line, till now!

Was recalling some of the phones I had...


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 19, 2017)

The phones with the transparent cases from the 80s/90s... I was one of those kids who thought that was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2017)

thatOrion said:


> The phones with the transparent cases from the 80s/90s... I was one of those kids who thought that was the coolest thing ever.




Oooooh, I wanted one really bad! Still do, now that I see it. Odd, I considered getting a land line again (aside from just a smart phone), because the reception is so much more clear. At work, I'm always amazed how much different it sounds.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 19, 2017)

I ended up using one of these whenever I went to my grandmother's house as a kid. Was a pain to use. Had to get a stool. Needless to say I didn't talk on the phone much. Was the type to go out and do things anyways, so I didn't think much of it.


Funny enough, right now, this is our house phone (ours is pink):





Not a remake. One of the oldies. Mostly to piss off the room mate who keeps procrastinating over getting a new one after breaking our old one. It's serving its purpose well since I just use my cell phone.

Past that? I didn't really have much to do with phones until I started working. Then I just had a cheap prepaid phone for emergencies. Preferred talking to people face-to-face. Didn't really jump on the cell phone bandwagon until somewhere around 2011. Now you couldn't get me away from my phone for long. Too many times I need the resources it provides! lol


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2017)

Though not 'old', my (first) smartphone I ever had and got last year, has no case. I need this one!


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 19, 2017)

I used to work the phone department of a large retail store, so I eventually bought into the cell phone thing in the early 2000s. But even still, I usually stick to cheap prepaid over pricey contracts.

I was still young when land lines were necessary, and I spent more time outside playing then ever talking on the phone. Now I am rarely separated from the mobile for long, but that's mostly because it's my primary music player.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

i remember my first phone being an LG env


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i remember my first phone being an LG env


My laptop's from LG. Oldass junk though, but still works, despite having Vista installed.. _shivers
_


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> My laptop's from LG. Oldass junk though, but still works, despite having Vista installed.. _shivers_


Seriously?! It still works? You must be a mad genius to keep a vista laptop running.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Seriously?! It still works? You must be a mad genius to keep a vista laptop running.


I know, right. Fucker is from 2008 and still works. I kinda butchered the harddrive to do some Bitcoin mining a couple of years ago. Still works, surprisingly enough.

1.86GHz Dual core
4GB RAM. Vista eats 2GB of it..
Can't remember the rest of the specs. It runs EVE Online just fine though. But can't for the love of disappointment run 720p movies/series properly. Video lags like hell.

Can't for the love of laptop chargers find the charger either, let alone the main cord.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

When you are ready to have a REAL computer, hit me up. I'll see what I can do. We need to get you away from the Playskool toy computers.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> When you are ready to have a REAL computer, hit me up. I'll see what I can do. We need to get you away from the Playskool toy computers.








....You dissin' my trashtop, mate? Thank you, I am moved by your beautiful words!

Now, onto my desktop.. _cough



_


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmmm . . .Better. My god! What are you running that requires 4 . . .no 5 power supplies?! I mean, as an IT engineer I like redundancy, but geez . . . Wait . . .are those external storage devices? (can't tell from here.)
( i like the added touch of the 'ponies' though.)


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

WHOA!!! that's awesome!!!! We should post pictures of our computer/art rooms!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hmmm . . .Better. My god! What are you running that requires 4 . . .no 5 power supplies?! I mean, as an IT engineer I like redundancy, but geez . . . Wait . . .are those external storage devices? (can't tell from here.)
> ( i like the added touch of the 'ponies' though.)


Two power supplies. Black boxes are Bitcoin miners from Antminer. 3x Antminer S3+. I don't mine Bitcoin anymore, but seeing as they are $2,500+ each a pop now.. I should've saved my shit before selling.

Would be $3000+ richer now.

Specs for the desktop:

Sabertooth 990FX Gaming
550W PSU
AMD FX-8350 4GHz 8-core 16MB
16GB RAM
Gigabyte R9 390X 8GB Gaming(Upgraded from an XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB)
220GB SSD for OS and key programs
2x 2TB HDD. Black Edition from WD
1x 3TB HDD. Black Edition from WD

Screens:
2x HP Compaq LA2405wg. Both are 1920x1200
1x Dell 21 inch 1920x1080


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> WHOA!!! that's awesome!!!! We should post pictures of our computer/art rooms!!


I would have to clean first. Too many projects . . .never enough space.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> WHOA!!! that's awesome!!!! We should post pictures of our computer/art rooms!!


forums.furaffinity.net: Your PC
most poeple here posted theirs on this thread


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Your PC
> most poeple here posted theirs on this thread


LOL if i post my computer in there i'll get laughed at


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> LOL if i post my computer in there i'll get laughed at


I won't laugh at your stuff. . .but I might tease a little . . .


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

LOL i have only an asus notebook (not even a laptop) that is roughly 5 years old....I love it but i cannot do much....i also draw and do anything on the computer from my bed...Slowly im saving money to move out of this shit hole.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

Do you do digital art on that thing?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

not yet...i want to though ive been trying to save up to get an artisul tablet for $275..i wanted it because it is a tablet with a screen on it, which is something i want and i can't really afford the wacom screen built in tablets.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> not yet...i want to though ive been trying to save up to get an artisul tablet for $275..i wanted it because it is a tablet with a screen on it, which is something i want and i can't really afford the wacom screen built in tablets.


Here 



Spoiler











 you can have mine it works most of the time but I can never draw my squares right. :V


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

LOL real talk...i would love that!! i wanted to buy one of those quick erase doodle pads for 14$...maybe when they go on sale.


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> LOL if i post my computer in there i'll get laughed at



Same here! My God, a single screen, an old Dell that maybe has 1 MG? But not am not a gamer, though it is getting slow, on music sites, sometimes. I just HATE spending $$$ on new computers, it's not like they do anything new, for me: I just want them to use on the web, do my writing, and watch stuff. Buying new ones to me is about as exciting as buying tires or a muffler or having your transmission go out, just something you have spend too much money on, every so often. Well, more exciting than a muffler, but still...hard, when you're broke!


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 19, 2017)

I only recently put together a desktop that's capable of running games and streaming decently. Still mostly use it for digital art, though I need a better tablet as I just got something cheapo for the time being.

I also have a small notebook with the built in tablet screen, though it's best for just quick sketching, not full on drawings.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

Speaking of art I was watching this video last night looking for free art software and found this. so funny.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Same here! My God, a single screen, an old Dell that maybe has 1 MG? But not am not a gamer, though it is getting slow, on music sites, sometimes. I just HATE spending $$$ on new computers, it's not like they do anything new, for me: I just want them to use on the web, do my writing, and watch stuff. Buying new ones to me is about as exciting as buying tires or a muffler or having your transmission go out, just something you have spend too much money on, every so often. Well, more exciting than a muffler, but still...hard, when you're broke!


If that's all you want your computer for, if recommend a chrome book. Dirt cheap, sync to all your Google services, and are lightning quick. The downside is the almost complete absence of local storage, but I don't see that being an issue for you.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

LOL i watch a ton of art videos and try to implement their techniques...lol but that video made me laugh when they were drawing on the text


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2017)

Jarren said:


> If that's all you want your computer for, if recommend a chrome book. Dirt cheap, sync to all your Google services, and are lightning quick. The downside is the almost complete absence of local storage, but I don't see that being an issue for you.



Odd, a friend gave me one of these, and I used it a few years, and did love it, but it broke; screen cracked. Was an older one.

When you say dirt cheap, could this be under $100? Or maybe, $150, tops? A very broke time, here. Was oddly looking just recently, but many seemed higher, will have to look again. Any places you suggest getting one at?

But thanks for the suggestion,

~Simo

(I work in a library, and they do not pay us much)


----------



## Jarren (Jun 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Odd, a friend gave me one of these, and I used it a few years, and did love it, but it broke; screen cracked. Was an older one.
> 
> When you say dirt cheap, could this be under $100? Or maybe, $150, tops? A very broke time, here. Was oddly looking just recently, but many seemed higher, will have to look again. Any places you suggest getting one at?
> 
> ...


I got mine for 200 at Walmart, so cheap by laptop standards. The only problem I've had is that the headphone jack died after three years of abuse.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 19, 2017)

I've upgraded to this Atari 800, with it's 48 kil0. it streams colorful boxes as fast as you can type the commands in for them!


----------



## Jarren (Jun 19, 2017)

^Absolutely cutting edge technology right there!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 19, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Absolutely cutting edge technology right there!



Yes indeed, Atari brings the computer age home after all. I spent 7 hours cleaning it today and amazingly it works.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 19, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Yes indeed, Atari brings the computer age home after all. I spent 7 hours cleaning it today and amazingly it works.


Isn't much of a surprise. Most of those old systems do and will still continue to run for a long time. Few Q-tips and alcohol to clear off some corrosion, lighter and a Bic pen to mend some controllers, maybe tap it a few times, magic. Then you have these new consoles that break a month after you get them and have to be sent back to the manufacturer 5 or 6 times before they just give up.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 19, 2017)

This one had been in a barn that doesn't have much of a roof anymore and when I took it apart it seemed that it even held water at times.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

Older electronics are just built SO much better. Built to last, not disposable like a lot of things today


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Older electronics are just built SO much better. Built to last, not disposable like a lot of things today


My older sister is still using a 1970s Kenwood stereo receiver as the main hub of her entertainment center. There are adapters out there for everything! My receiver is an early 2000s Teac unit that my stereo geek friend gave me for free because it didn't have the newest version of Dolby Surround Sound. The remote still works and everything!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 20, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> My older sister is still using a 1970s Kenwood stereo receiver


The older receivers look so much cooler than newer ones, not sure if I would trust one from the 70s one though.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 20, 2017)

Who needs computers or entertainment systems when you have one of these!


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Jun 20, 2017)

*An eighteen year old has crossed into enemy lines! *


----------



## oldyoungguy (Jun 20, 2017)

1st concert ever? Grand Funk Railroad back in 69/70. Yeah, I'm pretty old.


----------



## oldyoungguy (Jun 20, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Older electronics are just built SO much better. Built to last, not disposable like a lot of things today


Like cars?


----------



## Simo (Jun 20, 2017)

DrtraumaTy said:


> *An eighteen year old has crossed into enemy lines! *



Quickly! Seize this truant, and force them to do dishes, clean and mop! Then...maybe they can use the Atari...but as has been said before, even that may be too fancy


----------



## oldyoungguy (Jun 20, 2017)

Maybe Pong?


----------



## Simo (Jun 20, 2017)

oldyoungguy said:


> Like cars?



I'd love any number of older cars! For some reason, I really love The Buick Rivera 'boat-tails', from the early 70s, these days...

Amazing vintage road test, very funny!






Also, I was born in Detroit.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 20, 2017)

I get the feeling i'm the odd one out now because I actually like modern stuff better than the old things : P
might be because I love new things in general, since I get distracted easily


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd like to place an order for a '72 Dodge Dart please? If I'm getting fries with that, I'll also take an M4S. Thanks!




Tecwyn said:


> I get the feeling i'm the odd one out now because I actually like modern stuff better than the old things : P
> might be because I love new things in general, since I get distracted easily


For day to day I like newer cars. Safer, generally more efficient, cheaper (arguable in a some cases), more comfortable (also arguable...though newer A/Cs are very nice). Funsies? Definitely the oldies. New models just can't match the feel of those old powerhouses. That's without going into the whole subject of how disposable new cars are are.


----------



## oldyoungguy (Jun 20, 2017)

I once had a 53 Ford pickup. man i loved that truck


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 20, 2017)

a step closer to real anime fighting?


----------



## Alstren (Jun 20, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> a step closer to real anime fighting?



God those things are spastic. They should really get a bigger ring.


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 20, 2017)

I thought battlebots went down hill after everyone switched to a wedge-bot... I guess they work well for hyperactive robot sumo though.
That constant scraping sound is quite irritating though.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> I get the feeling i'm the odd one out now because I actually like modern stuff better than the old things : P
> might be because I love new things in general, since I get distracted easily


im with you!! i can appreciate older items and love going back and experiencing them again...but im always ready for some new stuff.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 20, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> im with you!! i can appreciate older items and love going back and experiencing them again...but im always ready for some new stuff.


That's great in all as long as the quality holds.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 20, 2017)

I think a lot of the reason for the transition is safety and the fact that it's cheaper than say....a flamethrower or high RPM concrete saw. Personally I miss the piston drivers. Alien style fights there. Oh well


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey adult furs, don't forget to come join us at our discord server. We're super active!

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## TurboCow (Jun 24, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> The older receivers look so much cooler than newer ones, not sure if I would trust one from the 70s one though.



That's a real beauty! My father has one that looks pretty similar, they were really built to last.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 25, 2017)

I fit in this category. I also just entered Fuzzy's Bar and Grill


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 26, 2017)

Not enough action in this thread. Time for ancient titles that nobody remembers!





Here's a hint - its lore is rumored to be that which birthed the Halo series


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't think i'm THAT ancient, what is it?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 26, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> Not enough action in this thread. Time for ancient titles that nobody remembers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw man, I remember Bungie talking about this game, but I can't remember the title. Now I have to Google it.

Post-Google Edit: DERP!


----------



## Alstren (Jun 26, 2017)

Shame Halo sucks now! >:V


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 27, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> I don't think i'm THAT ancient, what is it?





Saiko said:


> Aw man, I remember Bungie talking about this game, but I can't remember the title. Now I have to Google it.
> 
> Post-Google Edit: DERP!


Game's title was Marathon. Basically Bungie sided with Mac to create a contender for Doom. The first 'episode' was released in '94 if I recall correctly. Then they released the next two episodes a year apart.



Alstren said:


> Shame Halo sucks now! >:V


Don't really want to crack that chestnut open, but I'll say Marathon had a better (if similar for obvious reasons) storyline. Just as a single example - the AI that Cortana was modeled after wasn't tied to a single suit's systems at any point ever, and was far more assertive. The actions of the AI entities alone were planetary in scale. Nor were they limited to human systems. Durandal in particular went even further than that, attempting to transcend the physical universe to become a god. Not to mention the personalities involved in Durandal, Leela and Tycho. This is all ignoring the xeno war that's threatening humanity as a whole.

The only downside was: to get to that story, you had to find consoles to read such text. Aka you had to work more for it than modern games.  If you weren't pretty determined, you could miss interesting tidbits. So for an OCD person like myself...lotta game hours. Thankfully, every single console text in the game was recorded and added to an online repository (marathon.bungie.org: Marathon's Story). Downside is that a lack of action context lead to bits of confusion if you didn't actually play it.


----------



## Simo (Jun 27, 2017)

One thing I'd really love for my stereo: A classic tube amp. Geez, these sound so warm, and look so amazing...


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 27, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> Game's title was Marathon. Basically Bungie sided with Mac to create a contender for Doom. The first 'episode' was released in '94 if I recall correctly. Then they released the next two episodes a year apart.
> 
> 
> Don't really want to crack that chestnut open, but I'll say Marathon had a better (if similar for obvious reasons) storyline. Just as a single example - the AI that Cortana was modeled after wasn't tied to a single suit's systems at any point ever, and was far more assertive. The actions of the AI entities alone were planetary in scale. Nor were they limited to human systems. Durandal in particular went even further than that, attempting to transcend the physical universe to become a god. Not to mention the personalities involved in Durandal, Leela and Tycho. This is all ignoring the xeno war that's threatening humanity as a whole.
> ...


I swear, _Marathon_ has some of the deepest lore of any video game franchise ever. If I were decent at the shootsmaning I would be really into it but as it stands I'm just going to have to stick with Let's Plays.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 27, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I swear, _Marathon_ has some of the deepest lore of any video game franchise ever. If I were decent at the shootsmaning I would be really into it but as it stands I'm just going to have to stick with Let's Plays.


If you really like it, look into the Eternal mod's story. It's more of an unofficial expansion that adds a ton to it. The dynamics are ridiculous due to the prospect of time travel and looping realities. Not sure if there's a LP out for it, though. Personally I'd just hit up a cheat and blow through it for the story (especially those last levels because daaaaamn they're rough). Rubicon was another good one, albeit shorter and not so grand.



Simo said:


> One thing I'd really love for my stereo: A classic tube amp. Geez, these sound so warm, and look so amazing...


With the way incandescent bulbs have gone, I'm imagining the tubes as LED.  They were cool amps!


----------



## Taterbunny (Jun 27, 2017)

Damn, I remember when my parents got their first computer back in 99. My sister and I would fight over getting to use it, haha. Though all we did on it was play Crunchling Adventures.
Anyone else remember that shit? Good times.


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 27, 2017)

Taterbunny said:


> Damn, I remember when my parents got their first computer back in 99. My sister and I would fight over getting to use it, haha. Though all we did on it was play Crunchling Adventures.
> Anyone else remember that shit? Good times.



I didn't know Captain Crunch had a game! I was busy trying to sign into AOL haha


----------



## Taterbunny (Jun 27, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> I didn't know Captain Crunch had a game! I was busy trying to sign into AOL haha



Haha, yeah, it was one of those cereal box games. Our parents didn't let us on the internet until a little later, when we learned about Neopets.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 27, 2017)

Taterbunny said:


> Haha, yeah, it was one of those cereal box games. Our parents didn't let us on the internet until a little later, when we learned about Neopets.


Every couple of years I get reminded of Neopets... and with that, the memory of all those starving creatures I left to rot...

Shoryu and Korbat where the bomb though - I used to draw them till my wrist hurt XD


----------



## Taterbunny (Jun 27, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Every couple of years I get reminded of Neopets... and with that, the memory of all those starving creatures I left to rot...
> 
> Shoryu and Korbat where the bomb though - I used to draw them till my wrist hurt XD



Lol, those are good times. ^^ I still get on every now and again to see what's been up, but my interest in the site has been long dead.
Oh man, Grundos and Krawks were my jam.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jun 27, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> Don't really want to crack that chestnut open, but I'll say Marathon had a better (if similar for obvious reasons) storyline. Just as a single example - the AI that Cortana was modeled after wasn't tied to a single suit's systems at any point ever, and was far more assertive. The actions of the AI entities alone were planetary in scale. Nor were they limited to human systems. Durandal in particular went even further than that, attempting to transcend the physical universe to become a god. Not to mention the personalities involved in Durandal, Leela and Tycho. This is all ignoring the xeno war that's threatening humanity as a whole.


Interesting… I can see some echoes of that in Reach's Committee of Minds for Security. I don't think that ever really went anywhere, though.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 27, 2017)

Taterbunny said:


> Lol, those are good times. ^^ I still get on every now and again to see what's been up, but my interest in the site has been long dead.
> Oh man, Grundos and Krawks were my jam.


Yeah, the temptation to go back comes to me every now and again, but I always get kinda worn out by it - my original account was really good, so not having all the stamps, paintbrushes, fairies, etc that I did just makes me really bitter and I lose interest XD and having to redo my Neopets websites... pass 
Aww, I remember the Grundos - mostly remember wanting one really bad for a while and not being able to get one, so I settled for a yellow jelly... thing.


----------



## Taterbunny (Jun 27, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Yeah, the temptation to go back comes to me every now and again, but I always get kinda worn out by it - my original account was really good, so not having all the stamps, paintbrushes, fairies, etc that I did just makes me really bitter and I lose interest XD and having to redo my Neopets websites... pass
> Aww, I remember the Grundos - mostly remember wanting one really bad for a while and not being able to get one, so I settled for a yellow jelly... thing.



Yeah, you're not really missing anything. Inflation is crazy, userbase is dwindling, only thing of value anymore are the unconverted pets and they're pretty much impossible to get. Accounts are hacked constantly, just nothing fun to do anymore. I just have problems detaching. ;w;
Yeah, it took me a while to find them when I first joined, since you could only create them at the space station, haha.


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 27, 2017)

Neopets was my life when I first found it. But now I just can't stick to sites like that, too much of a time dump.

As far as first PC games go I played a lot of point and click adventures/puzzle games; Day of the Tentacle, Indiana Jones, Sam & Max


----------



## Simo (Jun 29, 2017)

Honeycombs cereal tastes nothing like it used to, and the consistency if a lot different...

What have they done to my favorite childhood cereal???? Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 29, 2017)

Simo said:


> Honeycombs cereal tastes nothing like it used to, and the consistency if a lot different...
> 
> What have they done to my favorite childhood cereal???? Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!



I feel like that has happened to a lot of cereal >.<


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 29, 2017)

Most cereals seem to have gone downhill. Guess they're not letting us munch so many chemicals now? That or more.


----------



## Simo (Jun 29, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> I feel like that has happened to a lot of cereal >.<



Yeah, with Honeycombs, it's really odd: It's like they are both somehow 'harder' on the outside, as if crisped with sugar, and yet, also contain less sugar, and have much less flavor. Some years back they changed them, and I almost cried. So I saw the boxes no longer said, 'new', and maybe they'd be like they were.....wrong!


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 29, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, with Honeycombs, it's really odd: It's like they are both somehow 'harder' on the outside, as if crisped with sugar, and yet, also contain less sugar, and have much less flavor. Some years back they changed them, and I almost cried. So I saw the boxes no longer said, 'new', and maybe they'd be like they were.....wrong!



They took away our delicious sugar and chemicals!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 1, 2017)

26 y/o here

I've been here for 5 minutes and I'm still not drunk yet. This is making me sad. :c


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 1, 2017)

LOL. Sorry, they all seem to be at Fuzzy's Bar and Grill tonight (on discord). You could try there ( if you want an invite, let me know in a PM)


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> LOL. Sorry, they all seem to be at Fuzzy's Bar and Grill tonight (on discord). You could try there ( if you want an invite, let me know in a PM)



serious question where are all these discords everyone keeps talking about


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> serious question where are all these discords everyone keeps talking about


discordapp.com: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

i mean the channels............................................................................................................................................................................................... LIAM!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i mean the channels............................................................................................................................................................................................... LIAM!


LOL.
Here's an invite for you to one:

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> LOL.
> Here's an invite for you to one:
> 
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers



they're boring 

you sent me a boring channel Liam! 

nah cheers


----------



## LuxerHusku (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm planning on being here. I know I'm not 21 yet, but I'm close enough. Plus, I'm bored as hell. Hello, how is everyone? Doing great? Good, I'm just doing nothing but lurking around the internet for about 10 hours, and I've been practicing my art. I say it's gotten decent. Not really sure, but I wanted to start over so I cleared my FA and started with new images. Huzzah.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jul 3, 2017)

My art sucks massively. That's why I have nothing posted on FA. I draw like a 4 year old, and have little time to practice and get better.


----------



## LuxerHusku (Jul 3, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> My art sucks massively. That's why I have nothing posted on FA. I draw like a 4 year old, and have little time to practice and get better.


It bogs my mind though as well. I'm looking at these photos and like, "How do they do it?!" then I thought, "Oh! They're older than me, they must've had way more experiences than I do." Nope...there are artists who are around my age or younger who can pull it off better than I can. I duuno how they done it, but good for them.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jul 3, 2017)

I know I'm never going to be a great artist, but I've played guitar for decades. Then I get on YouTube and see 12 year olds playing better than me. There's always someone, or everyone better than you at whatever you do. I may actually start posting  my attempts at learning to draw on FA, just like a lot of people seem to do. Screw it...


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 3, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> I know I'm never going to be a great artist, but I've played guitar for decades. Then I get on YouTube and see 12 year olds playing better than me. There's always someone, or everyone better than you at whatever you do. I may actually start posting  my attempts at learning to draw on FA, just like a lot of people seem to do. Screw it...


no no...don't think like that. you just keep practicing...you do you...its your life...not theirs...comparing yourself to others can have negative drawbacks...because you are not them...you are you...and you are capable if you put in the work


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jul 3, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> no no...don't think like that. you just keep practicing...you do you...its your life...not theirs...comparing yourself to others can have negative drawbacks...because you are not them...you are you...and you are capable if you put in the work


Yeah, I'm actually a very positive person. I know I could learn to draw well, but its going to take a lot of work. I'm a pretty damned good blues rock guitarist, and I plan to incorporate guitar playing into my YouTube channel that's going to launch once my fursuit arrives. If I ever learn to draw anything well, I'll incorporate that too, but there's only so many things anyone can be good at, and visual art is on the bottom of my list at the moment since I don't seem to have much inherent ability there.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 3, 2017)

you do what makes you happy...that's the best you can do. However, if art makes you happy don't throw it to the side just because someone is "better"...you put in the practice for both your music and your art and you'll get to a point where you are happy. I believe in you, and be sure to post your channel on here when you are ready


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2017)

@RivendellWolf: I say keep trying! Things take time to develop.

For my part, I've also found that life only offers me so much time to get good at doing things, and sometimes, one doesn't have the time or means to spread themselves too thin. Myself, I've always had a knack with writing, and that's what I've stuck to, and developed. Also, it's very inexpensive  The main problem is that while very fulfilling on a personal level, its a lot harder to get other people's reactions, as it takes longer to read a short story or poem than scan a picture. So that furry or otherwise, I do sometimes feel a certain loneliness creeping in, as I have a deep desire to share experiences with others, though my medium is far less 'followed' than visual art. And yet, I keep trying.

I wrote a series of 'animal' themed poems a while back; they hinge between the silly and the serious, between writing I do for fun, and what I might pass off as literature. Here's one from a while back:

*Skunk*

If only I could awaken as a skunk,
broad fore-claws throwing off the bedding,
sending the alarm clock to shatter on the floor
shredding the morning paper-
I’d prance outside,
fluff up my tail
ready to piss my dissent
over the world
laughing with the churring language of skunks
as I watched people run and scatter,
thinking:
I don’t stink, you do!
I’d get along
by _not_ getting along,
some sulfury Mephistopheles
no worse than an oil refinery
or a paper mill
or your own exhaust fumes belched out endlessly
until the sky shows a sickly yellow-
I’d face life
with the full force of my tail
lifted in opposition
to this world.

-Simo Skunk, a few years ago

Well, a brief writing sample; my poetry is what one would call narrative, free verse, inspired greatly by Anne Sexton, and others of her period and ilk.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jul 3, 2017)

That's a nice poem, it really shows emotion


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> That's a nice poem, it really shows emotion



Oh, thanks! I really appreciate hearing that! Its a mixture of humor, but does have its more emotional side. I'll have to post some more poems from this, 'animal' series: There's so far: Skunk, Anteater, Red Fox, Earthworms, Owl and Groundhogs.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jul 3, 2017)

please do, it's Always nice to see someone expressing themselves


----------



## Vermilion (Jul 3, 2017)

*Enters and looks around* Hm, well...I don't feel too creepy here. That's one of my biggest fears when talking or hanging out with younger fandom members. I saw this club at the local library for anime and Steven Universe and I was excited to join...but then it had in big letters TEEN...well, where's the adult one then? So sad.


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2017)

Vermilion said:


> *Enters and looks around* Hm, well...I don't feel too creepy here. That's one of my biggest fears when talking or hanging out with younger fandom members. I saw this club at the local library for anime and Steven Universe and I was excited to join...but then it had in big letters TEEN...well, where's the adult one then? So sad.



Yeah, that can be a thing, in furry and related fandoms...feeling too old! Maybe ya can start a local anime group, for a broader group. In any event, welcome!

What's your fursona? By the avi, it almost looks like a red panda...


----------



## Vermilion (Jul 3, 2017)

I have four, I don't really use my red panda one too much.  Thanks for asking.
www.furaffinity.net: Fursona Family by NeuroticSoulGobbler
I use Chacha the most, but right now I'm a bit on the fence of making a fursuit head of her or creating a new fursona. I was looking at the faux furs on sale, but they're all brightly color more like Trixie. O__O I would never let her too close to anyone.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jul 3, 2017)

Vermilion said:


> *Enters and looks around* Hm, well...I don't feel too creepy here. That's one of my biggest fears when talking or hanging out with younger fandom members. I saw this club at the local library for anime and Steven Universe and I was excited to join...but then it had in big letters TEEN...well, where's the adult one then? So sad.





Simo said:


> Yeah, that can be a thing, in furry and related fandoms...feeling too old! Maybe ya can start a local anime group, for a broader group. In any event, welcome!


Definitely welcome!

As for anime and such....I know several people that are 'up in years' (30+, 40+ and 50+ without revealing their ages) who are heavy into anime, poke'mon and similar. You're never too old to have fun and never alone in it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 3, 2017)

This just looks like open chat but with a target demographic. What is this, a cult?


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> This just looks like open chat but with a target demographic. What is this, a cult?



Yep! And if you're underage, you'll be doing chores and IF you complete them to our satisfaction, AND you behave, we'll let you play the Atari. And even be friendly.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jul 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> This just looks like open chat but with a target demographic. What is this, a cult?


Basically just a safe haven from the little kids, where we talk about important things like taxes and groceries, and hip replacements, you know, ADULT stuff


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 3, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> Basically just a safe haven from the little kids, where we talk about important things like taxes and groceries, and hip replacements, you know, ADULT stuff


Get with the times you uncultured pleb. Hip replacements were last decade


Now it's all about the knees


THE BEE KNEES


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jul 3, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh, thanks! I really appreciate hearing that! Its a mixture of humor, but does have its more emotional side. I'll have to post some more poems from this, 'animal' series: There's so far: Skunk, Anteater, Red Fox, Earthworms, Owl and Groundhogs.


That could be a follow-up to Pink Floyd's "Animals" album!


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Jul 9, 2017)

Being 24 doesn't really make me feel like an adult, especially considering that my career path does not leave me with a job in my chosen field until I'm qualified for it (research assistant as a biology major requires a Master's degree). It also doesn't help that I've missed out on most of my young adult life as a shut-in teetotaler.

I've been using computers since I was five, but over the years I was always scared away by the immature communities of my age range online, didn't even have the courage for in-game voice chat with my own High-school friends. This is the first time I recall ever using a forum for anything other than technical help.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome@JustSomeDude84. Lots of us are a bit "different" in terms of socializing. I'm 41 and I'll be attending my first furry convention in Oct. It's never too late to start something new!


----------



## DatLionAngus (Jul 9, 2017)

Hehe, I'm only 27 and I'm still trying to work up the money to buy a fursuit.
Ah, priorities. Food before fur.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jul 9, 2017)

DatLionAngus said:


> Hehe, I'm only 27 and I'm still trying to work up the money to buy a fursuit.
> Ah, priorities. Food before fur.


Priorities! I'm eagerly awaiting my first fursuit, due date early Oct.


----------



## DatLionAngus (Jul 9, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Priorities! I'm eagerly awaiting my first fursuit, due date early Oct.


Oh, nice! Hope you have plenty of fun with it! The wait shall be worth it in the end!


----------



## Saiko (Jul 9, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> (research assistant as a biology major requires a Master's degree)


Greetings, fellow grad student! Shall we go find free food together?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 9, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Greetings, fellow grad student! Shall we go find free food together?


Throws a burger king bag filled with food on the ground. "if you put it the between them they may fight haha" :V


----------



## Sharg (Jul 12, 2017)

Behold mere mortals, for I am 31.

Don't really feel 31 though, I think I'm perpetually stuck in the level of development that I was at 16, yay for mental problems.

Been looking at furry stuff since around 1998.

AMA.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sharg said:


> Behold mere mortals, for I am 31.
> 
> Don't really feel 31 though, I think I'm perpetually stuck in the level of development that I was at 16, yay for mental problems.
> 
> ...



Oh please I have you beat by 4 years but  yeah I know how you feel,  whole bunch of little kids running around here. (18-19-20 years old)


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 12, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Oh please I have you beat by 4 years but  yeah I know how you feel,  whole bunch of little kids running around here. (18-19-20 years old)



i'm 25 

im at that weird age where people still call me a kid or call me old af


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i'm 25
> 
> im at that weird age where people still call me a kid or call me old af



I think if I met you in person the last thing I would do is call you kid and old AF at 25 wouldn't say much about me


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

I've come to grips with being a grey muzzle in this  fandom (over 30) but I can always go over to the DeLorean forum and feel like a young buck


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 12, 2017)

well i feel old 

my job's effect on my health probably has something to do with that


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> well i feel old
> 
> my job's effect on my health probably has something to do with that



Yeah your job  might having something to do with it and large amounts of knee pain  probably doesn't help the situation either...


----------



## BuzzPaw (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm 29 and I'm well aware that I'm on the older side but I don't mind! The best part of these types of fandoms is that everyone of all ages and walks of life come together and have fun.


----------



## Filter (Jul 13, 2017)

Age is irrelevant when it comes to this kind of thing. I think students and unemployed young adults have more free time, so more of them show up in fandom surveys. People my age are usually busy raising kids and whatnot. Between my career and job-related hobbies, I don't have much time to draw or participate in the fandom either... but I'm just as furry as I ever was. At least from my perspective.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 13, 2017)

Filter said:


> Age is irrelevant when it comes to this kind of thing. I think students and unemployed young adults have more free time, so more of them show up in fandom surveys. That doesn't mean the interest isn't there. People my age are usually busy raising kids and whatnot. Between my career and job-related hobbies, I don't have much time to draw or participate in the fandom either... but I'm just as furry as I ever was. At least from my perspective.


i'm in the Army doe and i'm quickly becoming a popufur sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 13, 2017)

meow meow meow... still feel like in 21 yet im 27


----------



## pandasayori (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm 23, but I don't consider myself to be an "adult". What is an adult and where do I find one?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2017)

28 and going strong.

Some would say I am 1/3rd on my way to dying. Which is an astonishing feat.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jul 17, 2017)

Everyone's secretly 12 inside. Our lives consist of varying degrees of denial. Will be living jerky strapped to a hover-chair and still find farts funny.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 17, 2017)

I sense life in this thread! LIVING with the living smells! of life it lives!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I sense life in this thread! LIVING with the living smells! of life it lives!


Life is overrated. Undead is where it's at, bro!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Life is overrated. Undead is where it's at, bro!


Forget about the undead bro. It's all about the _re_dead


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Forget about the undead bro. It's all about the _re_dead


REEEEEEEEdead? The Autistic dead?


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jul 17, 2017)

Redeaded dead? Sounds like what happens after the undead meet bullets and bludgeons.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 19, 2017)

How is the all the furs doing?


----------



## pandasayori (Jul 19, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> How is the all the furs doing?



Pretty well so far. Mostly browsing around and working on a few sketches before I finally crash for the evening.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 19, 2017)

_nods _cool cool 
I like your art


----------



## pandasayori (Jul 19, 2017)

Awee, thank you!!



LoEM_1942 said:


> Redeaded dead? Sounds like what happens after the undead meet bullets and bludgeons.



That's a lot of death at the end. Why be just dead when you can be redeaded dead?


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jul 19, 2017)

pandasayori said:


> That's a lot of death at the end. Why be just dead when you can be redeaded dead?


The next step is zombie pudding.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 19, 2017)

that doesn't sound very tasty


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 20, 2017)

hey dude...my motto is try it at least once...you might like a zombie pudding


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 20, 2017)

Maybe it tastes like mint ? ^^


----------



## pandasayori (Jul 20, 2017)

Mint zombie pudding? o:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2017)

Do I hear zombie pudding? I hope it has lots of brains in it. Me mum told me to always get a healthy diet of brains alongside my intestines.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 20, 2017)

Google need pictures of  zombie pudding


Spoiler


----------



## Egon1982 (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm 35 and been a furry fan since i was 4 when i had a crush on Cleo from Heathcliff, Maid Marian, Miss Kitty Mouse in Great Mouse Detective (Saw this at the movies when i lived in St Louis 3 times even saw the re-issue 25 years ago when i was 9 going on 10), Lily on Dumbo's Circus and Cheetara/Pumarya on Thundercats then i discovered the fandom in furry comics like Furlough and Shanda comics when i was 13 and discovered a fandom called furries as i joined them. I'm also a brony since 2011 as well.


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 10, 2017)

pandasayori said:


> I'm 23, but I don't consider myself to be an "adult". What is an adult and where do I find one?


Why,  .  .  .Hello  .  .  . I  am definately the adult you seek. . .


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 10, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Why,  .  .  .Hello  .  .  . I  am definately the adult you seek. . .


----------



## meeka (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm 23, I've been a part of the fandom since 2011. At first I was kind of pushed into the fandom, because I drew anthros long before I knew what a furry was (I've never had a furry crush), but after leaving and coming back, I've found my own reasons to stay!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 11, 2017)

hello meeka


----------



## meeka (Aug 11, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> hello meeka


Hello! I haven't come across Many caracals, if that's your Sona in your icon, it's very cute ^^


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 11, 2017)

thanks meeka yes that's my sona and how are you doing?


----------



## meeka (Aug 11, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> thanks meeka yes that's my sona and how are you doing?


Oh fine, just doodling and what not! How about you?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm about to read a book called ready player one.


----------



## Liam (Aug 19, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I'm about to read a book called ready player one.


It's a good book, it will be a worthwhile read. Do you read much science fiction?


----------



## ZombieStrike (Aug 21, 2017)

YAY FOR ADULTING. I'm 22 years old. Feel like I'm 30. Lol


----------



## Asteria (Aug 21, 2017)

23 years old.
46 hr/wk job.
Benefits.
Car.
Apartment.
Good credit score.
All bills payable.

I still 100% do not feel like an adult, can someone tell me when it starts?


----------



## Miaq_Al_Sharim (Aug 21, 2017)

Fell kinda in and out of the furryzone during highschool before diving into bronyism for a bit before that died. 
At least I'm not the oldest "new guy", at 24 returning to a community I had left around 2008 had me a bit worried.


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 21, 2017)

Asteria said:


> 23 years old.
> 46 hr/wk job.
> Benefits.
> Car.
> ...


Cynical Answer: When half of those things stop being your reality and you have to struggle.

Hopeful answer: You never _really_ feel like an adult. Inside, I'm still the confused and gawky teenager I always was.


----------



## Asteria (Aug 21, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Cynical Answer: When half of those things stop being your reality and you have to struggle.
> 
> Hopeful answer: You never _really_ feel like an adult. Inside, I'm still the confused and gawky teenager I always was.



I'm terrified of the first part. I put the majority of my entire paycheck in savings because of it. sigh.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 21, 2017)

Asteria said:


> 23 years old.
> 46 hr/wk job.
> Benefits.
> Car.
> ...


Never if you're lucky. I'm 41 and I still feel like 21, although I have the same stuff and some money in the bank. Ageing is inevitable, getting old is preventable!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 22, 2017)

> "RivendellWolf, , getting old is preventable!


your face is preventable! :V
dog!




show me those paws!


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 22, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> your face is preventable! :V
> dog!
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Miss you on chat!


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm 22 and somehow feel like I'm 45. Work hard every day and always looking after other people. I hope the fun part of being young begins at some point.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 22, 2017)

I have $14 left in my bank account and I'm spending it on alcohol :/


----------



## Filter (Aug 23, 2017)

Arcturus Maple said:


> I'm 22 and somehow feel like I'm 45. Work hard every day and always looking after other people. I hope the fun part of being young begins at some point.


I'm closer to 45 than to 22, and I still feel the same as I did in my early 20s. I also know people much older than me who apparently feel the same as they did when they were younger. Life is what you make of it. Adulthood is more of a plateau, or a gentle arc, than a dramatic peak with a dramatic decline. One mistake a lot of younger people make is to not plan for this. Quality of life can improve with time. I'm actually having more fun now than I did back then.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

Heh, same, I'm mid 30 and so far, older I get the more fun it is in general. Now only to get some cheap option to change body when this one will start to break down (bring on cybernetic replacement bodies or something) and I'll be happy :3


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 23, 2017)

Its difficult to understand aging before you get there. I always thought people my age were old and somehow different. Now I realize that not much changes that dramatically. I'm healthier and happier now than I was back then also, and I actually have money to do the things I want to. The realization that life is finite has motivated me to do more while I can. I'm getting a fursuit instead of a sportscar for my midlife crisis!


----------



## KushFox (Aug 23, 2017)

Ha. 23, here. 
It's hard finding adult furs.
That I can *legally* drink with.


----------



## goldenboy (Aug 24, 2017)

This post threat is amazing. thank you guy


----------



## Kydashing (Aug 24, 2017)

I am 22 years old, a full time cook who owes money on school and bills.

Have 2 roommates who are scientists so its a nice place, good friends too.

I dont know any furries in real life and maybe a handful online in terms of talking. I am kinda new here but have prob been a furry longer then i have been aware since i was in the art community, loved animal characters and such.


----------



## Mischievous (Aug 26, 2017)

*hobbles in with cane* did someone say old???? im 22 but nice to see some adult furs!


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 26, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So, I saw a thread for younger furs, but none for older furs. I know there has to be more furs out there that are in their 20's, 30's and above. Speak out


I am a dragon furry,
 male, 33, but I don't have a fursuit


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 26, 2017)

Doesn't anyone want to be furry friends, or is 33 to old?!


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 26, 2017)

25, nearly 26, here.


----------



## versive-wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

19 years old is considered an adult, right?


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 26, 2017)

versive-wolf said:


> 19 years old is considered an adult, right?


Legally, yes. 
But you're also technically still a teenager, so.... eh.


----------



## versive-wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Legally, yes.
> But you're also technically still a teenager, so.... eh.



It makes a difference when most furs seem to be underage lol


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 26, 2017)

versive-wolf said:


> It makes a difference when most furs seem to be underage lol


True, but I'm still going to see you as just a wee babe.


----------



## versive-wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> True, but I'm still going to see you as just a wee babe.


As do most!! ^^


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 26, 2017)

versive-wolf said:


> As do most!! ^^


Good news is, I'm quite forgetful, so I will almost certainly forget that you are just a young'in.


----------



## versive-wolf (Aug 26, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Good news is, I'm quite forgetful, so I will almost certainly forget that you are just a young'in.


I still act like a kid sometimes... I'm sure its not hard to remember hehe


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 26, 2017)

versive-wolf said:


> I still act like a kid sometimes... I'm sure its not hard to remember hehe


Eh. I literally live with someone 2 years younger and I constantly forget he's not my age.
Just realized that this thread is titled "Adult furs? *21+*". So, adult or not, you're a smidgen too young.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 27, 2017)

dragonmasterlover69 said:


> Doesn't anyone want to be furry friends, or is 33 to old?!


33 is not the least bit old. Remember, all the younger furries that attended the first Anthrocon, MFF, and other early cons are mid 30s to early 40s now. There are more of us than people realize.


----------

